# Words containing Letter "F"



## JustBonee (Jun 30, 2019)

*A - Z*

After

B


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

Before

C


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 30, 2019)

*Crafter

D*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

Drafted

E


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 30, 2019)

Efficient

F


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

Fifty

G


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 1, 2019)

*Gaffer

H*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2019)

*Heifer *

*I*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 1, 2019)

*I*n*f*ormed

*J*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2019)

*Jaffa*

*K*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 1, 2019)

Knife

*L*


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 1, 2019)

Lauff!

M


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 1, 2019)

Muffler

*N*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 1, 2019)

*Naff 

O*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2019)

*Off* 

P


----------



## tinytn (Jul 1, 2019)

*Puffy 

Q*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 1, 2019)

Quiffs

*R*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

*Referred

S*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 2, 2019)

Suffer

T


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 2, 2019)

*Truffle

U*


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 2, 2019)

*Unfit*

V


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 2, 2019)

Vociferously

W


----------



## Meringue (Jul 2, 2019)

Wildfowl


X/Y/Z/A


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 2, 2019)

*Yourself

Z/A*


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 2, 2019)

Zooming

A


----------



## Kadee (Jul 3, 2019)

Afternoon 
B


----------



## Meringue (Jul 3, 2019)

Butterfly

C


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 3, 2019)

Comfort

D


----------



## Meringue (Jul 3, 2019)

Defer

E


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 3, 2019)

Effort

F


----------



## Sparky (Jul 3, 2019)

*Fife 

G*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 3, 2019)

Guffaw  


H


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 4, 2019)

Huffy

I


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2019)

*Infinitive*

*J*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 4, 2019)

Joyfulness

K


----------



## Meringue (Jul 4, 2019)

Kaftan


L


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 4, 2019)

Loofah

M


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2019)

*Manufactured*

*N*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 4, 2019)

Notify

O


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2019)

*Official*

*P*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 4, 2019)

Profit


Q


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2019)

*Qualified*

*R*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 4, 2019)

*Refired

S*


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 4, 2019)

_Suffer

T_


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 4, 2019)

Taffeta

U


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 5, 2019)

Unfortunate

V


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 5, 2019)

Verifies

W


----------



## Meringue (Jul 5, 2019)

Woof    

X/Y


----------



## tinytn (Jul 5, 2019)

*X   
Y 
Z 
Affordable 

B*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 5, 2019)

Benefit

C


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 5, 2019)

Cafe

D


----------



## Meringue (Jul 5, 2019)

Defer

E


----------



## Sparky (Jul 5, 2019)

*Enforce *

*F*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 5, 2019)

_*Falafel

G*_


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2019)

*Gifted*

*H*


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 5, 2019)

Hefty

I


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 5, 2019)

Information

J


----------



## Meringue (Jul 5, 2019)

Justify

K


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2019)

*Knife*

*L*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 5, 2019)

Loofah

M


----------



## tinytn (Jul 5, 2019)

*Muffler 

N*


----------



## Kadee (Jul 5, 2019)

Nightfall 
O


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 5, 2019)

Offal 

P


----------



## Kadee (Jul 5, 2019)

Profiterole 
Q/R


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 6, 2019)

Qualifications

R


----------



## Meringue (Jul 6, 2019)

Ratify

S


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 6, 2019)

Sulfation

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 6, 2019)

Turfed

U


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2019)

*Unified*

*V*


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 6, 2019)

Verification

W


----------



## Sparky (Jul 6, 2019)

*Waffling *

*X/Y/Z/A*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2019)

*Youthful*

*Z/A*


----------



## RubyK (Jul 6, 2019)

Zestful

A


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 7, 2019)

Affection

B


----------



## Meringue (Jul 7, 2019)

Bonfire

C


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2019)

*Coffee*

*D*


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 7, 2019)

Difference

E


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2019)

*Enfold*

*F*


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 7, 2019)

Forfeit

G


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 7, 2019)

Grafted

H


----------



## Meringue (Jul 8, 2019)

Hefty

I


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 8, 2019)

Information

J


----------



## Sparky (Jul 8, 2019)

Jeffrey 

K


----------



## tinytn (Jul 8, 2019)

*Knife

L*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 9, 2019)

Lofty 

M


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 9, 2019)

*Muffler

N*


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 9, 2019)

Numbed

O


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 10, 2019)

Offering

P


----------



## Meringue (Jul 10, 2019)

Platform

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2019)

*Qualify*

*R*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 10, 2019)

Rainforest 

S


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 10, 2019)

Suffragette

T


----------



## Sparky (Jul 11, 2019)

Truffles 

U


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 11, 2019)

Unfurled

V


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 11, 2019)

Verified

W


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 11, 2019)

Whiffle

X/Y


----------



## Sparky (Jul 12, 2019)

Yaffingale 

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2019)

*Affection*

*B*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 12, 2019)

Baffled  

C


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2019)

Crafty

D


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 12, 2019)

Daft

E


----------



## Meringue (Jul 13, 2019)

Effect

F


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2019)

*Fifty*

*G*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 13, 2019)

Giraffe

H


----------



## Sparky (Jul 13, 2019)

Hoofer 

I


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 13, 2019)

Influx

J


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 13, 2019)

Justification

K


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2019)

*Knife*

*L*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 14, 2019)

Lawful

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 14, 2019)

*Mafia

N*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 14, 2019)

Nonfixed 

O


----------



## Meringue (Jul 14, 2019)

Orifice 

P


----------



## tinytn (Jul 14, 2019)

*Paleface 

Q*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 14, 2019)

Quaff

R


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2019)

*Reference*
*S*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 14, 2019)

Stuffed

T


----------



## Kadee (Jul 14, 2019)

Tuft 
U


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 15, 2019)

Uniform

V


----------



## Sparky (Jul 15, 2019)

Variform

W


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 15, 2019)

Welfare

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Meringue (Jul 15, 2019)

Youthful

Z/A


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 15, 2019)

Zestfulness

A


----------



## tinytn (Jul 15, 2019)

Afterthought 

B


----------



## Kadee (Jul 15, 2019)

Bifocal 
C


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 16, 2019)

Coffin

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 16, 2019)

*Difficulty*

*E*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 16, 2019)

Elf

F


----------



## Sparky (Jul 16, 2019)

Fifi

G


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 16, 2019)

Golf

H


----------



## tortiecat (Jul 16, 2019)

Affection

B


----------



## tinytn (Jul 16, 2019)

*Before 

C*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2019)

*Cafe *

*D*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2019)

Discomfort

E


----------



## tinytn (Jul 17, 2019)

Effected

F


----------



## Sparky (Jul 17, 2019)

Fulfilled 

G


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2019)

*Graffiti *
*
*
*H*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 17, 2019)

Hovercraft

I


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2019)

*Infill*

*J*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 18, 2019)

Jiffy 

K


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 18, 2019)

*Knife*

*L*


----------



## tortiecat (Jul 18, 2019)

Left

M


----------



## tinytn (Jul 18, 2019)

*Muffler *

N


----------



## Meringue (Jul 18, 2019)

Nifty

O


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 18, 2019)

Officer

P


----------



## Millyd (Jul 18, 2019)

Pitfall 
Q


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 18, 2019)

Qualify

R


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 19, 2019)

Roofing

S


----------



## Millyd (Jul 19, 2019)

Safety 
T


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 19, 2019)

Toffee @toffee 

U


----------



## Meringue (Jul 19, 2019)

Unfit

V


----------



## Sparky (Jul 19, 2019)

Vanfull 

W


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 20, 2019)

Waif

X/Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2019)

*Youthful*

*Z/A*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 20, 2019)

Affluent 

B


----------



## tinytn (Jul 20, 2019)

*Bouffant

C*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 20, 2019)

Cuffs

D


----------



## tinytn (Jul 20, 2019)

*Define

E*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 21, 2019)

Effort

F


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 21, 2019)

Fulfill

G


----------



## Meringue (Jul 21, 2019)

Gratify

H


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 21, 2019)

Halfway

I


----------



## Sparky (Jul 21, 2019)

Inflated 

J


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 21, 2019)

Jiffy

K


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 22, 2019)

*Knife*

*L*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 22, 2019)

Leaf

M


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 22, 2019)

Muffin

N


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 22, 2019)

Nifty

O


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 22, 2019)

Offer

P


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 22, 2019)

Prefer

Q/R


----------



## tinytn (Jul 22, 2019)

Quaff 

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 23, 2019)

*Ruffles

S*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 23, 2019)

Satisfaction

T


----------



## Meringue (Jul 23, 2019)

Truffles

U


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 23, 2019)

*Unfurled*

*V*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 24, 2019)

Vociferous 

W


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 24, 2019)

*Welfare

X/Y/Z/A*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 24, 2019)

*X*

Yfi 

Z/A


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 24, 2019)

Afford

B


----------



## Kadee (Jul 24, 2019)

Buffet 
C


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 25, 2019)

Coffeepot

D


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 25, 2019)

*Different

E*


----------



## Kadee (Jul 25, 2019)

Effluent
F


----------



## tinytn (Jul 25, 2019)

*Fluffy 

G*


----------



## Kadee (Jul 25, 2019)

Graft 
H


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2019)

*Heifer *

*I*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 26, 2019)

Information

J


----------



## Sparky (Jul 26, 2019)

Jarful 

K


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2019)

*Knife*

*L*


----------



## Kadee (Jul 27, 2019)

Lifer 
M


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 27, 2019)

Malfunction

N


----------



## Meringue (Jul 27, 2019)

Notification

O


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 27, 2019)

Offering

P


----------



## tinytn (Jul 27, 2019)

*Preferred 

Q*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 27, 2019)

Quaffed 

R


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 27, 2019)

Error


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 27, 2019)

*Roof

S*


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 27, 2019)

Spoof

T


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 27, 2019)

*Traffic

U*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2019)

*Unfair

V*


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 28, 2019)

Villify

W


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 28, 2019)

Waterfall

X/Y


----------



## Sparky (Jul 28, 2019)

Affable 

B


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 28, 2019)

Buffoon

C


----------



## tinytn (Jul 28, 2019)

*Coffin *
D


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 28, 2019)

Duffel

E


----------



## Kadee (Jul 28, 2019)

Enforce
F


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 28, 2019)

Fulfilled

G


----------



## Kadee (Jul 28, 2019)

Gaffney 
H


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 28, 2019)

Half

I


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 29, 2019)

Inflexibilities

J


----------



## tinytn (Jul 29, 2019)

*Jiffy 

K*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 29, 2019)

Kaftan

L


----------



## Sparky (Jul 29, 2019)

Luffa 

M


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2019)

*Manufactured*

*N*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 29, 2019)

Naffy

O


----------



## Kadee (Jul 29, 2019)

Overdraft 
P


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 29, 2019)

*Painful

Q/R*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 29, 2019)

Raffle

S


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 30, 2019)

Suffix

T


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 30, 2019)

*Toffee*

*U*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 30, 2019)

*Unlawful 

V*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 30, 2019)

Verify

W


----------



## tinytn (Jul 30, 2019)

*Waffle 

X/Y*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 30, 2019)

Yoofer

Z/A


----------



## Sparky (Jul 30, 2019)

Alfalfa

B


----------



## Meringue (Jul 30, 2019)

Brief

C


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 30, 2019)

*Craft

D*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 30, 2019)

*Daft *

E


----------



## Kadee (Jul 30, 2019)

Effort 
F


----------



## tinytn (Jul 30, 2019)

*Fulfill 

G*


----------



## Kadee (Jul 30, 2019)

Gaffer   ( tape) 
H


----------



## tinytn (Jul 31, 2019)

*Half 

I*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 31, 2019)

Informal

J


----------



## Sparky (Jul 31, 2019)

Jarful 

K


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 31, 2019)

Kickoff

L


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 1, 2019)

*Lifted*

*M*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 1, 2019)

Muffled

N


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 1, 2019)

Nifty

O


----------



## Sparky (Aug 1, 2019)

Olfactory 

P


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 1, 2019)

Piffle

Q


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 1, 2019)

*Qualify

R*


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 1, 2019)

*Ruffle 

S*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 2, 2019)

Soften

T


----------



## Sparky (Aug 2, 2019)

Trifle 

U


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 2, 2019)

Useful

V


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 2, 2019)

Vilify (no offence intended to anyone please)

W


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 3, 2019)

*Wilful *

*X/Y*


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Aug 3, 2019)

Xenograft 
Y / Z


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 3, 2019)

Youthfulness

Z


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 3, 2019)

Z 

*Affixed*

*B*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 3, 2019)

Bashfulness

C


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 3, 2019)

Craftiness

D


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 3, 2019)

*Different

E*


----------



## Kadee (Aug 4, 2019)

Effluent 
F


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 4, 2019)

Fluffy

G


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 4, 2019)

Glorifications

H


----------



## Meringue (Aug 4, 2019)

Hefty

I


----------



## Sparky (Aug 4, 2019)

Infidel 

J


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 5, 2019)

Justify

K


----------



## Kadee (Aug 5, 2019)

Kefir 
L


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 5, 2019)

Loafers

M


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 5, 2019)

Magnify


N


----------



## Sparky (Aug 5, 2019)

Nonfeature 

O


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2019)

*Olfactory*

*P *


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 5, 2019)

Piffle

Q


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 6, 2019)

Qualifications

R


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 6, 2019)

Rafter

S


----------



## Sparky (Aug 6, 2019)

Snuffle 

T


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2019)

*Terrific*

*U*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 7, 2019)

*Unruffled 

V*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 8, 2019)

Verification

W


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 8, 2019)

Waffling

X/Y


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2019)

*Youthful

Z/A*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 8, 2019)

Aardwolf 

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 8, 2019)

_Breakfast

C_


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 8, 2019)

Coffee

D


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 8, 2019)

Draft

E


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 8, 2019)

Effusive

F


----------



## tinytn (Aug 8, 2019)

*Forfeit 

G*


----------



## Repondering (Aug 8, 2019)

*Gadfly 

H*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 8, 2019)

*Half

I*


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 8, 2019)

*Inform

J*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 8, 2019)

Jollify

K


----------



## tinytn (Aug 9, 2019)

Kerchief 

L


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 9, 2019)

Lightface

M


----------



## Sparky (Aug 9, 2019)

Magnify 

N


----------



## Meringue (Aug 9, 2019)

Nifty

O


----------



## tinytn (Aug 9, 2019)

*Offence 

P*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2019)

*preference*

*Q*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 9, 2019)

Quiff

R


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 9, 2019)

Ruff

S


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 10, 2019)

Staffer

T


----------



## tinytn (Aug 10, 2019)

Traffic 

U


----------



## Sparky (Aug 10, 2019)

Unfocused 

V


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 10, 2019)

*Verifiable

W*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 10, 2019)

Waffle

X/Y


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 11, 2019)

Youthful

Z


----------



## Kadee (Aug 11, 2019)

Zarf 
A


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2019)

*Affinity*

*B*


----------



## Meringue (Aug 11, 2019)

Bountiful


C


----------



## Kadee (Aug 11, 2019)

Counterfeit 
D


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 12, 2019)

Drafted

E


----------



## Kadee (Aug 12, 2019)

Effortless 
F


----------



## Sparky (Aug 12, 2019)

Fanfare 

G


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 12, 2019)

Gift

H


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 12, 2019)

*Half

I*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2019)

*Infinity*

*J*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 12, 2019)

Justify

K


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2019)

*Knife*

*L*


----------



## Kadee (Aug 12, 2019)

Lifeboat 
M


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 12, 2019)

Miffed

N


----------



## Kadee (Aug 12, 2019)

Nightfall 
O


----------



## tinytn (Aug 12, 2019)

*Oftener 

P*


----------



## Kadee (Aug 12, 2019)

Profile 
Q


----------



## tinytn (Aug 12, 2019)

*Quaff 

R*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 13, 2019)

Reform

S


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 13, 2019)

*Sunflower

T*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 13, 2019)

Tankful 

U


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 13, 2019)

*Unfit*

*V*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 13, 2019)

Videoconferencing

W


----------



## Kadee (Aug 14, 2019)

Welfare 
X Y Z 
A


----------



## Sparky (Aug 14, 2019)

Afterthought 

B


----------



## tinytn (Aug 14, 2019)

*Before 

C*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2019)

*Conference*

*D*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 14, 2019)

Difference

E


----------



## Kadee (Aug 14, 2019)

Effective 
F


----------



## Meringue (Aug 14, 2019)

Frightful

G


----------



## Kadee (Aug 14, 2019)

Graffiti 
H


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 15, 2019)

Haft

I


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2019)

*Infected *

*J*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 15, 2019)

Joyfulness

K


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 15, 2019)

Kerchief

L


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2019)

*Loftily *

*M*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 15, 2019)

Muffler

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 15, 2019)

*Nefarious

O*


----------



## Meringue (Aug 15, 2019)

Outfit  

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 15, 2019)

*Pontiff

Q*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 15, 2019)

Quiff

R


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 16, 2019)

Ruffian

S


----------



## Kadee (Aug 16, 2019)

Seafood 
T


----------



## Sparky (Aug 16, 2019)

Tofu 

U


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 16, 2019)

*Unfortunate

V*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 16, 2019)

Verified 

W


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2019)

*Wafer*

*X/Y*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 17, 2019)

Affected 

B


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 17, 2019)

*Buffer

C*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 17, 2019)

Crofter

D


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2019)

*Draft*

*E*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 18, 2019)

Effort

F


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 18, 2019)

Fruitful

G


----------



## Sparky (Aug 18, 2019)

Goffer 

H


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 18, 2019)

Halfway

I


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2019)

*Infallibility *

*J*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 18, 2019)

Justice

K


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 19, 2019)

Kiffeyehs

L


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2019)

*Lifted*

*M*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 19, 2019)

Manifold 

N


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 19, 2019)

*Nullify

O*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 19, 2019)

Olfactory

P


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2019)

*Professor *

*Q*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 20, 2019)

Refolded 

S


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 20, 2019)

Scoffed

T


----------



## tinytn (Aug 20, 2019)

*Turf 

U*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 20, 2019)

Unfriended

V


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 20, 2019)

Verify

W


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2019)

*Wafer*

*X/Y*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 21, 2019)

After

B


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 21, 2019)

Befuddle

C


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2019)

*Chauffeur *

*D*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 21, 2019)

Defense

E


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 21, 2019)

Effigy

F


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2019)

*Fifty*

*G*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 22, 2019)

Graft

H


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 22, 2019)

Hefty

I


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 22, 2019)

Halfway

I


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 22, 2019)

*Information

J*


----------



## Repondering (Aug 22, 2019)

*Justification 

K*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 23, 2019)

Knife

L


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2019)

*Loft*

*M*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 23, 2019)

Muffin

N


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2019)

*Notify*

*O*


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 23, 2019)

*Offend

P*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 23, 2019)

Pilfered

Q


----------



## Kadee (Aug 23, 2019)

Quiff 
R


----------



## Meringue (Aug 24, 2019)

Rifle

S


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2019)

*Stifled*

*T*


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 24, 2019)

*Traffic

U*


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 24, 2019)

uplifted

V


----------



## Kadee (Aug 24, 2019)

Vociferous 
W


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 24, 2019)

Wolf

X/Y/Z


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 24, 2019)

Youthful

Z


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2019)

Z 

*Affected*

*B*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 25, 2019)

Buffeted 

C


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 25, 2019)

Crofter

D


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 25, 2019)

Diffuse

E


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2019)

*Effort
F*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 26, 2019)

Forfeit

G


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2019)

*Graffiti *

*H*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 27, 2019)

Horsefly 

I


----------



## tinytn (Aug 27, 2019)

*Information

J*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 27, 2019)

*Justify*

*K*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 28, 2019)

Kinfolk

L


----------



## Sparky (Aug 29, 2019)

Loafer 

M


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 29, 2019)

*Muffler*

*N*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 30, 2019)

Niffy 

O


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2019)

*Offload*

*P*


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 30, 2019)

Petrify

Q/R


----------



## tinytn (Aug 30, 2019)

*Quantify 

R*


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 30, 2019)

Refusal

S


----------



## Kadee (Aug 30, 2019)

Successful 
T


----------



## tinytn (Aug 30, 2019)

*Tariff 

U*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2019)

Useful

V


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2019)

*Verify*

*W*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 31, 2019)

*Wolf

X*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 1, 2019)

*No X*

*Youthful*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 1, 2019)

Zombifications

A


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 1, 2019)

Affordable

B


----------



## Sparky (Sep 1, 2019)

Beefeater 

C


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 1, 2019)

*Chaff*

*D

*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 2, 2019)

Duffel

E


----------



## Sparky (Sep 2, 2019)

Exfoliate 

F


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2019)

*Fluffy*

*G*


----------



## Meringue (Sep 2, 2019)

Griffin


H


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 2, 2019)

Hopeful 

I


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 2, 2019)

Infantile

J


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 2, 2019)

Jiffy

K


----------



## Kadee (Sep 2, 2019)

Kefir 
L


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 3, 2019)

Lifeless

M


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2019)

*Muffler*

*N*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 3, 2019)

Nonfixed 

O


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2019)

*Official*

*P*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 4, 2019)

Pitfall 

Q/R


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 5, 2019)

Qualifications

R


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2019)

*Refectory*

*S*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 5, 2019)

Salsify

T


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 5, 2019)

Tariff

U


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2019)

*Unfurled*

*V*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 7, 2019)

Versifiers

W


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2019)

*Wafers*

*X/Y*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 8, 2019)

Yuppify

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2019)

*Affected*

*B*


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 8, 2019)

*Bluff

C*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 8, 2019)

Calf 

D


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 8, 2019)

Daffodil 

E


----------



## Meringue (Sep 8, 2019)

Effective

F


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 8, 2019)

*Fluffy

G*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2019)

*Gruff*

*H*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 9, 2019)

Hi-Fi

I


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2019)

*Infiltrated*

*J*


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 9, 2019)

*Justify

K*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 9, 2019)

Kinfolk

L


----------



## Sparky (Sep 10, 2019)

Lafayette 

M


----------



## tinytn (Sep 10, 2019)

Muffin 

N


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 10, 2019)

*Nullify *

*O*


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 10, 2019)

*Often

P*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2019)

*Preference*

*Q*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 11, 2019)

Quokkas

R


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2019)

including  F Pera.... ^^^^ 

*Quiff*

*R*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 14, 2019)

Blew it the last time I see....
Ruffian

S


----------



## Sparky (Sep 14, 2019)

Snuffle 

T


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 14, 2019)

Tactful

U


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2019)

*Unfit*

*V*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 17, 2019)

Verify

W


----------



## tinytn (Sep 17, 2019)

*Wolf X/Y/Z*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 17, 2019)

Affordable 

B


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2019)

*Befriend*

*C*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 17, 2019)

*Coffin 

D*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 17, 2019)

*Deference

E*


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 17, 2019)

Effort 

F


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2019)

*Fluffy*

*G*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 18, 2019)

Guffaw 

H


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2019)

*Halfway *

*I*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 19, 2019)

Influx 

J


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2019)

*Jiffy*

*K*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 19, 2019)

Kaftan

L


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 19, 2019)

*Lifter

M*


----------



## Kadee (Sep 19, 2019)

Midwife 
N


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 19, 2019)

Nifty

O


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 20, 2019)

overclassification

P


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2019)

*Preference*

*Q

*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 21, 2019)

Quaff

R


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2019)

Rafters 

S


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2019)

*Staffed*

*T*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 22, 2019)

Triffids 

U


----------



## chic (Sep 23, 2019)

underfed

V


----------



## Sparky (Sep 23, 2019)

Vitrified 

W


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2019)

*Wilful *

*X/Y*


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 23, 2019)

*Youthful

Z/A*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 24, 2019)

Zestfulness

A


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2019)

*Affection*

*B*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 24, 2019)

Bifocals

C


----------



## chic (Sep 24, 2019)

careful

D


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 24, 2019)

*Dreadful

E*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 24, 2019)

Enfolded 

F


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 24, 2019)

*Forkful

G*


----------



## Kadee (Sep 24, 2019)

Gruff 
H


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 24, 2019)

*Huffy

I*


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 24, 2019)

*Infinity *

*J*


----------



## Repondering (Sep 24, 2019)

*Justifiable 

K*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 25, 2019)

Knifing 

L


----------



## tinytn (Sep 25, 2019)

*Lifesaver 

M*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2019)

*Manufacture*

*N*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 26, 2019)

Nuffin' 

O


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 26, 2019)

Offal

P


----------



## tinytn (Sep 26, 2019)

*Proof *

Q


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 27, 2019)

Qualify

R


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 27, 2019)

Reflect

S


----------



## Sparky (Sep 27, 2019)

Smurfs

T


----------



## tinytn (Sep 27, 2019)

*Tofu 

U*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2019)

*Unfair*

*V*


----------



## chic (Sep 28, 2019)

voicify

W


----------



## Sparky (Sep 28, 2019)

Whiffy 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2019)

*Youthful*

*Z/A*


----------



## chic (Sep 28, 2019)

zafta

A


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2019)

*Affected*

*B*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 29, 2019)

Beefeater 

C


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2019)

*Confederate*

*D*


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 29, 2019)

Defensive

E


----------



## chic (Sep 29, 2019)

effusive

F


----------



## tinytn (Sep 29, 2019)

*Fluffier  

G*


----------



## Kadee (Sep 29, 2019)

Goldfield 
H


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 29, 2019)

*Helpful

I*


----------



## Kadee (Sep 29, 2019)

Infant 
J


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 29, 2019)

Jiffy

K


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2019)

*Knife*

*L*


----------



## chic (Sep 30, 2019)

lifeguard

M


----------



## Sparky (Sep 30, 2019)

Mindful 

N


----------



## tinytn (Sep 30, 2019)

*Nerf 

O*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2019)

*Official*

*P*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 30, 2019)

Profiteer

Q


----------



## chic (Sep 30, 2019)

qualify

R


----------



## Meringue (Sep 30, 2019)

Ruffian


S


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 1, 2019)

Staffroom

T


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2019)

*Terrific*

*U*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 1, 2019)

Unfurl

V


----------



## Sparky (Oct 1, 2019)

Vociferous 

W


----------



## tinytn (Oct 1, 2019)

*Wonderful

X/Y*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2019)

*Youthful*

*Z/A*


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 1, 2019)

Zestful

A


----------



## chic (Oct 2, 2019)

affluent

B


----------



## Sparky (Oct 2, 2019)

Brief 

C


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 2, 2019)

Crestfallen

D


----------



## chic (Oct 3, 2019)

deadfall

G


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 3, 2019)

Effort

F


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2019)

*Fifty*

*G*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 3, 2019)

Giraffe

H


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2019)

*Houseful *

*I*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 3, 2019)

Infraction

J


----------



## chic (Oct 3, 2019)

Jeffrey

K


----------



## Sparky (Oct 3, 2019)

Kaftan 

L


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 3, 2019)

Lofty

M


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2019)

*Miffed*

*N*


----------



## Millyd (Oct 3, 2019)

Nefarious 
O


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 3, 2019)

*Offer*

* P*


----------



## Millyd (Oct 3, 2019)

Profile 
Q


----------



## Sparky (Oct 4, 2019)

Qualify 

R


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2019)

*Raffle*

*S*


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 4, 2019)

Stifle

T


----------



## chic (Oct 4, 2019)

taffy

U


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 4, 2019)

Underfoot

V


----------



## chic (Oct 5, 2019)

vilify

W


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2019)

*Wayfarer*

*X/Y*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 5, 2019)

X

*Yourself *

Z


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2019)

Z?

*Affiliated*

*B*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 5, 2019)

Beefy 

C


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 5, 2019)

Crofter

D


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 5, 2019)

Different

E


----------



## tinytn (Oct 5, 2019)

*Efficient 

F*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2019)

*Fifteen*

*G*


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 5, 2019)

*Graceful

H*


----------



## Kadee (Oct 5, 2019)

Herself 
I


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 6, 2019)

Inferred

J


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2019)

*Justified*

*K*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 6, 2019)

Kerfuffle 

L


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 6, 2019)

Loofah

M


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Oct 6, 2019)

Magnified 

N


----------



## tinytn (Oct 6, 2019)

*Nullify 

O*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2019)

*Offended*

*P*


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 6, 2019)

Preference

Q


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 6, 2019)

*Quaff *

*R*


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 6, 2019)

Raffle

S


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2019)

*Suffer*

*T*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 7, 2019)

Toffee

U


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 7, 2019)

Unify


----------



## Sparky (Oct 7, 2019)

Verified 

W


----------



## chic (Oct 7, 2019)

whiffle as in whiffle ball

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 7, 2019)

Youthfull

Z/A


----------



## Millyd (Oct 7, 2019)

Z 

Aperitif
B


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2019)

*Brief*

*C*


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 7, 2019)

*Coffee

D*


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 8, 2019)

Diffuse

E


----------



## chic (Oct 8, 2019)

effects

F


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2019)

*Fluffy*

*G*


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Oct 8, 2019)

Graceful  

H


----------



## Sparky (Oct 8, 2019)

Hopeful 

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 8, 2019)

*Infallible

J*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2019)

*Justify*

*K*


----------



## chic (Oct 9, 2019)

kerfuflle 

L


----------



## Sparky (Oct 10, 2019)

Lawful 

G


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 10, 2019)

*Mummify

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2019)

*Nefarious *

*O*


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 10, 2019)

Offertory

P


----------



## Kadee (Oct 10, 2019)

Passionfruit 
Q


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 11, 2019)

Qualifications

R


----------



## Sparky (Oct 11, 2019)

Rueful 

S


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2019)

*Staffed*

*T*


----------



## Millyd (Oct 11, 2019)

Tariff 
U


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2019)

*Unfair*

*V*


----------



## Millyd (Oct 11, 2019)

Vengeful 
W


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2019)

*Wafer*

*X/Y*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 12, 2019)

Aerofoil 

B


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2019)

*Befriend*

*C*


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 12, 2019)

*Campfire

D*


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 12, 2019)

Dumbfounded

E


----------



## chic (Oct 13, 2019)

effeminate

F


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 13, 2019)

Fulfilled

G


----------



## Sparky (Oct 13, 2019)

Griffin 

H


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2019)

*Half*

*I*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 15, 2019)

Infernal 

J


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2019)

*Joyful*

*K*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 15, 2019)

Lawful 

M


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2019)

*Manufacture*

*N*


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 16, 2019)

Nef....I know I know but I looked it up

O


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2019)

*Offensive*

*P*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 16, 2019)

*Profession 

Q*


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 16, 2019)

*Quaff  *

*R*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2019)

*Reef*

*S*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 17, 2019)

Staff

T


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 17, 2019)

*Traffic

U*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2019)

*Unfair*

*V*


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 17, 2019)

*Vilify

W*


----------



## chic (Oct 18, 2019)

woeful

XYZA


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 18, 2019)

*Youthful*

*Z/A*


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 18, 2019)

Affable

B


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 18, 2019)

*Bountiful 
C*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 20, 2019)

Cornfield 

D


----------



## chic (Oct 20, 2019)

doleful

E


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 20, 2019)

Effort

F


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2019)

*Flounce*

*G*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 21, 2019)

Glassful

H


----------



## tinytn (Oct 21, 2019)

*Hopeful 

I*


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 21, 2019)

Indefatigable

J


----------



## chic (Oct 21, 2019)

jellyfish

K


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2019)

*Knife*

*L*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 21, 2019)

Lucifer 

M


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 21, 2019)

Muffler

N


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 21, 2019)

Nifty

O


----------



## Millyd (Oct 21, 2019)

Officiate 
P


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 21, 2019)

*Puffy

Q*


----------



## Millyd (Oct 22, 2019)

Quiff 
R


----------



## chic (Oct 22, 2019)

ruffles

S


----------



## Sparky (Oct 22, 2019)

Shuffle 

T


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2019)

*Toffee*

*U*


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 22, 2019)

*Unfulfilled

V*


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 22, 2019)

*Verify

W*


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 22, 2019)

Waffle

X/Y/Z


----------



## Sparky (Oct 23, 2019)

Zombification 

A


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 23, 2019)

Affable

B


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 23, 2019)

*Baffled*

*C*


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 23, 2019)

*Cauliflower

D*


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 23, 2019)

Daffodil

E


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 24, 2019)

*Effective*

*F*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 24, 2019)

Fifty 

G


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 24, 2019)

Graffiti

H


----------



## chic (Oct 25, 2019)

hefty

I/J


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 25, 2019)

*Inference *

*J*


----------



## chic (Oct 25, 2019)

jiff

K


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 25, 2019)

*Knife*

*L*


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 25, 2019)

Loofah

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 25, 2019)

*Muffler

N*


----------



## Millyd (Oct 25, 2019)

Nightfall 
O


----------



## chic (Oct 26, 2019)

offal

P


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2019)

*Preference*

*Q*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 26, 2019)

Rifled 

S


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 26, 2019)

*Safety

T*


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 26, 2019)

Trifle

U


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 26, 2019)

Unfair

V


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 27, 2019)

Verify

W


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 27, 2019)

Wolfbane

X/Y


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2019)

*Youthful*

*Z/A*


----------



## chic (Oct 28, 2019)

affable

B


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2019)

*Brief*

*C*


----------



## chic (Oct 28, 2019)

caffeinate

D


----------



## Sparky (Oct 28, 2019)

Dutiful 

E


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 28, 2019)

*Edify

F*


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 28, 2019)

Froufrou

G


----------



## Millyd (Oct 28, 2019)

Glenlofty ..name of a small wine grape growing area in Victoria ( Australia ) 
H


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2019)

*Halfway*

*I*


----------



## chic (Oct 29, 2019)

influential

J


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 29, 2019)

Joyful

K


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2019)

*Knife*

*L*


----------



## chic (Oct 30, 2019)

lefty

M


----------



## Sparky (Oct 30, 2019)

Mufti 

N


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 30, 2019)

Neglectful

O


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 30, 2019)

*Offense

P*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 30, 2019)

*Puffy 

Q*


----------



## chic (Oct 31, 2019)

qualification

R


----------



## Sparky (Oct 31, 2019)

Rainforest 

S


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 31, 2019)

Saffron

T


----------



## Meringue (Oct 31, 2019)

Traffic


U


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 31, 2019)

Unified

V


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 31, 2019)

Villify

W


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 31, 2019)

Waffle

X/Y/Z


----------



## Sparky (Nov 1, 2019)

Affordable 

B


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 1, 2019)

Baffling

C


----------



## Millyd (Nov 1, 2019)

Cleft 
D


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 1, 2019)

Different

E


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 2, 2019)

Effort

F


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 2, 2019)

Fahrenheit

G


----------



## toffee (Nov 2, 2019)

grief
h


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 2, 2019)

*Heifer

G*


----------



## chic (Nov 2, 2019)

graft

H


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 2, 2019)

Halfcourt

I


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 2, 2019)

*Inform

J*


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 2, 2019)

Jiffy 

K


----------



## Sparky (Nov 3, 2019)

Koffee 

L


----------



## tinytn (Nov 3, 2019)

*Lofty

M*


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 3, 2019)

Muffin

N


----------



## chic (Nov 4, 2019)

Neufchatel

O


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2019)

*Official*

*P*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 4, 2019)

Preface

Q/R


----------



## chic (Nov 5, 2019)

quickfill

R


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 5, 2019)

Reefer

S


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2019)

*Staffed*

T


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 6, 2019)

@toffee


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2019)

*Unfailing*

*V*


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 6, 2019)

Verbify

W


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 6, 2019)

Wafer

X/Y


----------



## chic (Nov 7, 2019)

Yafta

ZA


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 7, 2019)

Afterwards

B


----------



## Millyd (Nov 7, 2019)

Boyfriend 
C


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 7, 2019)

Coffee 

D


----------



## chic (Nov 8, 2019)

dufflebag

E


----------



## Sparky (Nov 8, 2019)

Eiffel

F


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 8, 2019)

*Faithful

G*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 8, 2019)

*Grief 

H*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2019)

*Half*

*I*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 9, 2019)

Informal

J


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 9, 2019)

Justification

K


----------



## Sparky (Nov 9, 2019)

Kingfisher 

L


----------



## chic (Nov 10, 2019)

Lucifer

M


----------



## Sparky (Nov 10, 2019)

Mindful 

N


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2019)

*Nifty*

*O*


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 10, 2019)

Offal

P


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 10, 2019)

Perfection

Q


----------



## chic (Nov 11, 2019)

quantify

R


----------



## Sparky (Nov 11, 2019)

Rueful 

S


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 12, 2019)

Safety

T


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 12, 2019)

*Truthful

U*


----------



## Millyd (Nov 12, 2019)

Unqualified 
V


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2019)

*Verified*

*W*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 13, 2019)

Wildflower

X/Y


----------



## Sparky (Nov 13, 2019)

Yaffingale 

Z/A


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 13, 2019)

*Z
Afternoon

B*


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 13, 2019)

Breakfast

C


----------



## chic (Nov 14, 2019)

California

D


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 14, 2019)

Diffuse

E


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 15, 2019)

Effusive

F


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 15, 2019)

Fifty

G


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 15, 2019)

Gleeful

H


----------



## Sparky (Nov 15, 2019)

Huff 

I


----------



## chic (Nov 15, 2019)

infirmary

J


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2019)

*Justify*

*K*


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 16, 2019)

*Kickoff

L*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 16, 2019)

Lafayette

M


----------



## Millyd (Nov 16, 2019)

Magnify 
N


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 16, 2019)

*Nullify

O*


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 16, 2019)

Offers

P


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 16, 2019)

Purification

Q


----------



## Sparky (Nov 18, 2019)

Rainfall 

S


----------



## chic (Nov 19, 2019)

suffragette

T


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2019)

*Terrific*

*U*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 20, 2019)

Uniform

V


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2019)

*Verify*

*W*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 23, 2019)

Weatherproofneness

X


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2019)

*Youthful*

*Z/A*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 23, 2019)

Artful

B


----------



## Pam (Nov 23, 2019)

Boastful

C


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 23, 2019)

Crucify

D


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 23, 2019)

Doubtful

E


----------



## tinytn (Nov 23, 2019)

*Evasive 

F*


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 23, 2019)

Evasive doesn't have an F

Effect

F


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 23, 2019)

*Fifty

G*


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 23, 2019)

*Grifter

H*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2019)

Handicrafts

I


----------



## chic (Nov 24, 2019)

influence

J


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 24, 2019)

Jefferson

K


----------



## Sparky (Nov 24, 2019)

Kerfuffle

L


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 24, 2019)

Lift

M


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2019)

*Muffle*

*N*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2019)

Noninfluences

O


----------



## chic (Nov 25, 2019)

offsides

P


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2019)

*Preference*

*Q*


----------



## chic (Nov 25, 2019)

quiff

R


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 26, 2019)

Roofer

S


----------



## chic (Nov 26, 2019)

suffer

T


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2019)

*Trifled*

*U*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 26, 2019)

*Useful 

V*


----------



## chic (Nov 26, 2019)

verify

W


----------



## Sparky (Nov 26, 2019)

Wishful 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2019)

*Youthful*

*Z/A*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 28, 2019)

Zinkifies

A


----------



## chic (Nov 28, 2019)

affinity

B


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2019)

*Befriend*

*C*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 28, 2019)

Chuff 

D


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 29, 2019)

Define

E


----------



## Sparky (Nov 29, 2019)

Earful 

F


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2019)

Forgivable

G


----------



## Sparky (Nov 30, 2019)

Glorified 

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 30, 2019)

*Half

I*


----------



## chic (Dec 1, 2019)

infallible

J/K


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 1, 2019)

Jiffy

K


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2019)

*Knife*

*L*


----------



## chic (Dec 1, 2019)

lifeguard

M


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2019)

*Muffled*

*N*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 1, 2019)

Nifty

O


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 2, 2019)

Offered

P


----------



## chic (Dec 2, 2019)

perform

Q/R


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 2, 2019)

Quaff

R


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 2, 2019)

Rifle

S


----------



## chic (Dec 3, 2019)

sacrifice

T


----------



## Sparky (Dec 3, 2019)

Thrifty 

U


----------



## chic (Dec 4, 2019)

unfit

V


----------



## Sparky (Dec 4, 2019)

Vilified 

W


----------



## Meringue (Dec 4, 2019)

Wafted


X/Y/Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2019)

*Youthful*

*Z/A*


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 4, 2019)

*Ziegfeld

A*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 5, 2019)

Afternoon

B


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 5, 2019)

Baffle

C


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2019)

*Cliff
D*


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 5, 2019)

*Dandriff

E*


----------



## chic (Dec 6, 2019)

effect

F


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2019)

*Fluffy
G*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 7, 2019)

Gifted

H


----------



## Sparky (Dec 7, 2019)

Heartfelt

I


----------



## chic (Dec 7, 2019)

influence

J


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2019)

*Jiffy*

*K*


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 7, 2019)

*Kingfisher

L*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 8, 2019)

Lifeguard

M


----------



## chic (Dec 8, 2019)

muffler

N


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2019)

*Notify*

*O*


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Dec 8, 2019)

Outfit 

P


----------



## Sparky (Dec 8, 2019)

Perfect 

Q/R


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2019)

*Reference*

*S*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 9, 2019)

Soften


T


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2019)

*Terrified*

*U*


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 9, 2019)

Uniform

V


----------



## Sparky (Dec 9, 2019)

Vialful

W


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 9, 2019)

*Welfare

X/Y/Z/A*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2019)

*Youthful*

*Z/A*


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 9, 2019)

_*Zestful *_

_*A*_


----------



## chic (Dec 10, 2019)

awful

B


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2019)

*Befell*

*C*


----------



## chic (Dec 10, 2019)

cruel

D


----------



## Sparky (Dec 10, 2019)

Default 

E


----------



## chic (Dec 11, 2019)

effusively

F


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 11, 2019)

Funnel

G


----------



## chic (Dec 11, 2019)

gleeful

H


----------



## Sparky (Dec 11, 2019)

Hatful 

I


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2019)

*Infiltrate *

*J*


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 12, 2019)

*Justify

K*


----------



## chic (Dec 13, 2019)

knife

L


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 13, 2019)

Leafleting

M


----------



## chic (Dec 13, 2019)

Mafia

N


----------



## Sparky (Dec 14, 2019)

Nonfit 

O


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 14, 2019)

Outfit

P


----------



## tinytn (Dec 14, 2019)

*Puffer 

Q*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 14, 2019)

Quiff  

R


----------



## Kadee (Dec 14, 2019)

Raffle 
S


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2019)

*Stiffen*

*T*


----------



## chic (Dec 15, 2019)

toffee

U


----------



## Kadee (Dec 15, 2019)

Unfurl 
V


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 15, 2019)

Verified

W


----------



## Sparky (Dec 15, 2019)

Wolfman 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## chic (Dec 15, 2019)

Yafta

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2019)

*Affair*

*B*


----------



## Meringue (Dec 15, 2019)

Bonfire


C


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 15, 2019)

*Cafe

D*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2019)

*Drifted*

*E*


----------



## connect1 (Dec 15, 2019)

Effeient


F


----------



## chic (Dec 16, 2019)

formulation

G


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 16, 2019)

Giraffe

H


----------



## chic (Dec 16, 2019)

handfast

I


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2019)

*Infiltrate*

*J*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 17, 2019)

Justified

K


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 17, 2019)

Kaftan

L


----------



## Sparky (Dec 17, 2019)

Luffa

M


----------



## chic (Dec 18, 2019)

muffler

N


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 18, 2019)

*Notified

O*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2019)

*Olfactory*

*P *


----------



## chic (Dec 19, 2019)

prefect

Q/R


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2019)

Qualifications

R


----------



## chic (Dec 19, 2019)

ratify

S


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 19, 2019)

*Sunflower

T*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 19, 2019)

*Tofu 

U*


----------



## Kadee (Dec 19, 2019)

Uplifting 
V


----------



## chic (Dec 20, 2019)

vociferous

W


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2019)

*Wife*

*X/Y*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 20, 2019)

Afteraffect 

B


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 20, 2019)

Baffled

C


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 20, 2019)

Crafted

D


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 20, 2019)

Drafted 

E


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2019)

*Effective*

*F*


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 20, 2019)

Fluffy

G


----------



## chic (Dec 21, 2019)

gruff

H


----------



## Sparky (Dec 21, 2019)

Horsefly 

I


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 21, 2019)

Infatuation

J


----------



## Kadee (Dec 21, 2019)

Jackfruit 
K


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2019)

*Knife*

*L*


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 21, 2019)

Lifting

M


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 21, 2019)

Muffling

N


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 21, 2019)

Nifty 

O


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 21, 2019)

*Often

P*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 21, 2019)

*Puffer 

Q*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2019)

*Quiff*

*R*


----------



## chic (Dec 22, 2019)

reflex

S


----------



## Sparky (Dec 22, 2019)

Spiffing 

T


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 22, 2019)

Truffle

U


----------



## chic (Dec 23, 2019)

unfeeling

V


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 23, 2019)

Verification

W


----------



## chic (Dec 23, 2019)

wishful

XYZA


----------



## Sparky (Dec 23, 2019)

Afro 

B


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2019)

*Baffled*

*C*


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 24, 2019)

Crafted

D


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 24, 2019)

Different

E


----------



## Kadee (Dec 24, 2019)

Effie 
F


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 24, 2019)

*Forfeit

G*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 24, 2019)

Golf

H


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 24, 2019)

Halfpenny

I/J


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 25, 2019)

Inferno

J


----------



## Sparky (Dec 25, 2019)

Jaffa 

K


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 25, 2019)

Kulfi

L


----------



## chic (Dec 26, 2019)

lift

M


----------



## Kadee (Dec 26, 2019)

Mylneford


N


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2019)

*Newfoundland*

*O*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 26, 2019)

Offenbach

P


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 26, 2019)

*Professor

Q/R*


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 26, 2019)

Quaff

R


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 26, 2019)

Raffle 

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 26, 2019)

*Sinful

T*


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 26, 2019)

Trifling

U


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 26, 2019)

*Uniform

V*


----------



## Kadee (Dec 27, 2019)

vForum
W

I seen this on TV 
“vFORUM 2019 captures the momentum of today’s rapidly changing IT industry


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 27, 2019)

Waif

XYZ


----------



## Sparky (Dec 27, 2019)

Zincify 

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 27, 2019)

*Affectation

B*


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 27, 2019)

Bifurcation

C


----------



## Sparky (Dec 28, 2019)

Cuffed 

D


----------



## chic (Dec 28, 2019)

duffle

E


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 28, 2019)

Effluent

F


----------



## chic (Dec 29, 2019)

flagellate

G


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 30, 2019)

Griffin

H


----------



## tinytn (Dec 30, 2019)

*Half

I*


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 30, 2019)

Inferred 

J


----------



## Kadee (Dec 30, 2019)

Jeffcott 
name of a street in Adelaide 
K


----------



## tinytn (Dec 30, 2019)

*Knife

L*


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 30, 2019)

Lifting 

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 30, 2019)

*Mafioso

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2019)

*Nefarious*

*O*


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 31, 2019)

Offal

P


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 31, 2019)

Pitiful

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 31, 2019)

*Quaff

R*


----------



## connect1 (Jan 1, 2020)

Relief 


S


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2020)

*Stifled*

*T*


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 1, 2020)

Truffle

U


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 1, 2020)

Unfit

V


----------



## chic (Jan 2, 2020)

verify

W


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 2, 2020)

Waffle

X/Y/Z


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 2, 2020)

Youthful

Z/A


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 2, 2020)

Zestful

A


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 2, 2020)

Affable

B


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2020)

*Benefit*

*C*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 3, 2020)

*Caffeine

D*


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 3, 2020)

Dreadful

E


----------



## Sparky (Jan 3, 2020)

Eightfold 

F


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 3, 2020)

Fitness

G


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 3, 2020)

Gift

H


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 3, 2020)

Hefty

I


----------



## Kadee (Jan 3, 2020)

Identify 
J


----------



## tinytn (Jan 3, 2020)

*Joyful 

K*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 4, 2020)

Kaftan 

L


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 4, 2020)

Loofah

M


----------



## Sparky (Jan 5, 2020)

Moffatt

N


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Jan 5, 2020)

Notified 

O


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2020)

*Offal*

*P*


----------



## chic (Jan 6, 2020)

perfectionist

Q/R


----------



## Sparky (Jan 6, 2020)

Ruffled 

S


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 6, 2020)

Stifle

T


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 6, 2020)

*Traffic

U*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 6, 2020)

*Unfit

V*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 6, 2020)

Vilify

W


----------



## chic (Jan 7, 2020)

whiff

XYZA


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2020)

*Youthful*

*Z/A*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 8, 2020)

Afghan 

B


----------



## chic (Jan 8, 2020)

before

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 8, 2020)

*Cufflinks

D*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 8, 2020)

Duffer

E


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2020)

*Effective*

*F*


----------



## chic (Jan 9, 2020)

froth

G


----------



## Sparky (Jan 9, 2020)

Gulf 

H


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 9, 2020)

*Half

I*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 9, 2020)

*Infantile

J*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 9, 2020)

*Justify*

*K*


----------



## chic (Jan 10, 2020)

Kamfir

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 10, 2020)

*Lofty

M*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2020)

*Manufacture*

*N*


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 11, 2020)

*Nonfiction

O*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 11, 2020)

Olfactory

P


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2020)

*Proffered*

*Q*


----------



## tinytn (Jan 11, 2020)

Quaff

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 11, 2020)

*Refrigerate

S*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 11, 2020)

Suffer

T


----------



## tinytn (Jan 11, 2020)

*Taffeta 

U*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 11, 2020)

*Unfettered

V*


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 12, 2020)

*Verify

W*


----------



## chic (Jan 12, 2020)

wafer

XYZA


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 12, 2020)

*Youthful*

*Z/A*


----------



## connect1 (Jan 12, 2020)

Afterward


B


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 13, 2020)

*Baffled

C*


----------



## chic (Jan 13, 2020)

caffeine

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2020)

*Drafted*

*E*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 13, 2020)

Efface

F


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 14, 2020)

Feature

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 14, 2020)

*Goofball

H*


----------



## chic (Jan 15, 2020)

hopeful

I/J


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 16, 2020)

Jaffas (Jaffas are an Australian-New Zealand registered trademark for a small round sweet consisting of a soft chocolate centre with a hard covering of orange flavoured, red coloured confectionery)

K


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 16, 2020)

*Kingfisher

L*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 17, 2020)

Landfill 

M


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 17, 2020)

Muffler

N


----------



## Sparky (Jan 18, 2020)

Nonferrous

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 18, 2020)

*Offal

P*


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 18, 2020)

*Professor

Q/R*


----------



## Kadee (Jan 18, 2020)

Q  
Rainforest
S


----------



## tinytn (Jan 18, 2020)

*Sunflower 

T*


----------



## chic (Jan 19, 2020)

teflon

U


----------



## Sparky (Jan 20, 2020)

Unfurled

V


----------



## chic (Jan 21, 2020)

vilify 

W


----------



## Sparky (Jan 21, 2020)

Waif 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 21, 2020)

*Youthful*

*Z*


----------



## chic (Jan 22, 2020)

affirmation

B


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 22, 2020)

Buffoon

C


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 22, 2020)

Cafeteria

D


----------



## Sparky (Jan 22, 2020)

Duffle 

E


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 22, 2020)

Effort

F


----------



## Sparky (Jan 23, 2020)

Fortify

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 23, 2020)

*Giraffe

H*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 23, 2020)

Hefty

G


----------



## connect1 (Jan 24, 2020)

Gifts


H


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 24, 2020)

Hefty

J


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2020)

*Justify*

*K*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 24, 2020)

Keffer

L


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 24, 2020)

Leftovers

M


----------



## chic (Jan 24, 2020)

malfunction

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2020)

*Notification*

*O*


----------



## chic (Jan 25, 2020)

omniferous

P


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 25, 2020)

Perfume

Q


----------



## Sparky (Jan 25, 2020)

Rueful 

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 25, 2020)

*Suffrage

T*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 25, 2020)

Traffic

U


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 25, 2020)

*Uniform

V*


----------



## Kadee (Jan 25, 2020)

Vouchsafe 
W


----------



## chic (Jan 26, 2020)

wayfarer

XYZA


----------



## Sparky (Jan 26, 2020)

Artefact 

B


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 26, 2020)

Baffle 

C


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 26, 2020)

Cufflink

D


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 26, 2020)

Doofus

E


----------



## tinytn (Jan 26, 2020)

*Effortless 

F*


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 26, 2020)

*Fearful

G*


----------



## tinytn (Jan 26, 2020)

*Goofy 

H*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 26, 2020)

Hi-Fi

I


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 27, 2020)

*Identify

J*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 27, 2020)

Jiffy 

K


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 28, 2020)

Kraft Paper

L


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Jan 28, 2020)

Lawful  

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 28, 2020)

*Mafioso

N*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 28, 2020)

Nonfixed 

O


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 28, 2020)

Offer

P


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 28, 2020)

Preference

Q


----------



## chic (Jan 29, 2020)

qualifier

R


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 29, 2020)

Ruffles 

S


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 29, 2020)

Suffer

T


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 29, 2020)

Truffle

U


----------



## chic (Jan 31, 2020)

unfit

V


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2020)

*Vilified*

*W*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 31, 2020)

Waffles

X


----------



## Sparky (Jan 31, 2020)

After

B


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 1, 2020)

Bullfighter

C


----------



## chic (Feb 1, 2020)

caffeine

D


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 1, 2020)

Daffy 

E


----------



## Sparky (Feb 1, 2020)

Endif 

F


----------



## chic (Feb 2, 2020)

fixation

G


----------



## Sparky (Feb 2, 2020)

Giftshop 

H


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 2, 2020)

Huff

I/J


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 2, 2020)

*Infer *

*J*


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 2, 2020)

*Jiffy

K*


----------



## chic (Feb 3, 2020)

kerchief

L


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 3, 2020)

Ladyfinger

M


----------



## chic (Feb 4, 2020)

magnify

N


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 4, 2020)

Notify 

O


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 4, 2020)

Outfielder

P


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 5, 2020)

Pilfer

Q


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 8, 2020)

Quarterfinalists

R


----------



## Sparky (Feb 11, 2020)

Rainfall

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 11, 2020)

*Saffron

T*


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 11, 2020)

Truffle

U


----------



## chic (Feb 12, 2020)

UNICEF

V


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 12, 2020)

Vociferous

W


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 12, 2020)

Weightlifter

X/Y


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 12, 2020)

Youthfulness

Z/A


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 12, 2020)

Zombifications

A


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2020)

*Affiliated *

*B*


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 12, 2020)

Burglarproof

C


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 12, 2020)

*Caffeine

D*


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 12, 2020)

Disbelief

E


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 12, 2020)

enfold
F


----------



## Meringue (Feb 13, 2020)

Fanciful  

G


----------



## chic (Feb 14, 2020)

graffiti

H


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 14, 2020)

Handful

I


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 14, 2020)

Infection 

J


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 14, 2020)

*Justify*

*K*


----------



## chic (Feb 15, 2020)

kerchief

L


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 15, 2020)

Loaf

M


----------



## chic (Feb 15, 2020)

muffle

N


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 15, 2020)

Needful

O


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 15, 2020)

*Office

P*


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 15, 2020)

Pitiful

Q


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 15, 2020)

Qualifications

R


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2020)

*Ratified*

*S*


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 17, 2020)

Safety

T


----------



## chic (Feb 17, 2020)

taffeta

U


----------



## Sparky (Feb 17, 2020)

Unsafe 

V


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 17, 2020)

Verify

W


----------



## Sparky (Feb 18, 2020)

Wildflower 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## chic (Feb 19, 2020)

aflame

B


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2020)

*Baffled*

*C*


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 19, 2020)

Caffeinated

D


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 19, 2020)

Draft 

E


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 19, 2020)

Effrontery

F


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 19, 2020)

Fluffy 

G


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 19, 2020)

*Grafton

H*


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 21, 2020)

Halftime

I


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 21, 2020)

Infinity 

J


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 21, 2020)

Joyful

K


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2020)

*Knife*

*L*


----------



## chic (Feb 21, 2020)

luftewaffe

M


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 21, 2020)

Muffin 

N


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 21, 2020)

*Needful

O*


----------



## chic (Feb 22, 2020)

offhand

P


----------



## Sparky (Feb 22, 2020)

Paleface 

Q/R


----------



## chic (Feb 23, 2020)

quiff

R


----------



## Sparky (Feb 23, 2020)

Rueful

S


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 23, 2020)

Scarf

T


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 23, 2020)

*Traffic

U*


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 24, 2020)

Uniform

V


----------



## Sparky (Feb 25, 2020)

Vialful

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 25, 2020)

*Waif

X*


----------



## chic (Feb 26, 2020)

affix

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 26, 2020)

*Bluff

C*


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 26, 2020)

Coffee 

D


----------



## chic (Feb 27, 2020)

dufus

E


----------



## Sparky (Feb 27, 2020)

Eyeful 

F


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 27, 2020)

Fluffy

G


----------



## Sparky (Feb 28, 2020)

Greenfly 

H


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 28, 2020)

*Half

I*


----------



## chic (Feb 29, 2020)

influential

J/K


----------



## Sparky (Feb 29, 2020)

Kerfuffle 

L


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 29, 2020)

*Lift

M*


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 29, 2020)

Muffin

N


----------



## chic (Mar 1, 2020)

NAFTA

O


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2020)

*Officious*

*P*


----------



## chic (Mar 1, 2020)

puffy

Q/R


----------



## Sparky (Mar 1, 2020)

Refill 

S


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 2, 2020)

Stuffing

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 2, 2020)

*Trifle

U*


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 3, 2020)

Unfold

V


----------



## Sparky (Mar 3, 2020)

Vaseful

W


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 3, 2020)

Waffle 

X/Y/Z


----------



## Sparky (Mar 4, 2020)

Afford 

B


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 4, 2020)

Barf 

C


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 4, 2020)

Chuffed

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 5, 2020)

*Dandruff

E*


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 5, 2020)

*Effort *

*F*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 6, 2020)

Fluff 

G


----------



## chic (Mar 6, 2020)

graffiti

H


----------



## Sparky (Mar 6, 2020)

Handful 

I


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 6, 2020)

Ineffectual

J


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)

Jollifications

K


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2020)

*Knife*

*L*


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 7, 2020)

*Leaf

M*


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)

Muffler

N


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 9, 2020)

Nifty

O


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 10, 2020)

Often

P


----------



## chic (Mar 10, 2020)

puffer

Q/R


----------



## Sparky (Mar 11, 2020)

Ruffled 

S


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 11, 2020)

Souffle

T


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 11, 2020)

@toffee

U


----------



## Sparky (Mar 12, 2020)

Unforeseen 

V


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 13, 2020)

Verification

W


----------



## chic (Mar 13, 2020)

whiffle

XYZA


----------



## Sparky (Mar 13, 2020)

Artefact

B


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 13, 2020)

*Benefactor*

*C*


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 13, 2020)

Caffeine

D


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 13, 2020)

Difficulty

E


----------



## chic (Mar 14, 2020)

effluvium

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 17, 2020)

*Fanfare

G*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 18, 2020)

*Giraffe*

*H*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 18, 2020)

Horsefly 

I


----------



## chic (Mar 19, 2020)

influential

J/K


----------



## Sparky (Mar 19, 2020)

Kettleful 

L


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 19, 2020)

Leaf

M


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 19, 2020)

Muffler

N


----------



## tinytn (Mar 19, 2020)

*Niftiest 

O*


----------



## chic (Mar 20, 2020)

Oktoberfest

P


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2020)

*Preference*

*Q*


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 20, 2020)

Quaff

R


----------



## chic (Mar 21, 2020)

ruffle

S


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 21, 2020)

*Safe

T*


----------



## chic (Mar 22, 2020)

teflon

U


----------



## Sparky (Mar 22, 2020)

Unfold 

V


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 22, 2020)

*Verify

W*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 22, 2020)

Waffles 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## chic (Mar 23, 2020)

affirmation

B


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 23, 2020)

Bifold

C


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 23, 2020)

Coffee 

D


----------



## Sparky (Mar 23, 2020)

Delft 

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 23, 2020)

*Effort

F*


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 23, 2020)

Faithful

G


----------



## Sparky (Mar 23, 2020)

Gadfly 

H


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 23, 2020)

Half

I


----------



## chic (Mar 23, 2020)

influence

J/K


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 24, 2020)

Jiffy

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 25, 2020)

*Kerfuffle

L*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 25, 2020)

Luffa 

M


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 26, 2020)

Mellifluous

N


----------



## Sparky (Mar 27, 2020)

Nanoflow 

O


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 27, 2020)

Offering

P


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 28, 2020)

Profit

Q


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 28, 2020)

Qualify

R


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 29, 2020)

Roofers

S


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 30, 2020)

Shifter

T


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 30, 2020)

*Transfer

U*


----------



## chic (Mar 31, 2020)

unfounded

V


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 31, 2020)

*Verify

W*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 31, 2020)

Wharf 

X/Y


----------



## chic (Apr 1, 2020)

Afghan

B


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 1, 2020)

Before

C


----------



## Sparky (Apr 1, 2020)

Cleft

D


----------



## chic (Apr 2, 2020)

defecate

E


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 2, 2020)

Effort

F


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 2, 2020)

*Forward

G*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 3, 2020)

Gaffer 

H


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 3, 2020)

*Heifer

I*


----------



## chic (Apr 4, 2020)

infiltrate

J/K


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 4, 2020)

Jiffy

K


----------



## Sparky (Apr 4, 2020)

Kiefer 

L


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 4, 2020)

Left

M


----------



## Sparky (Apr 5, 2020)

Mudflats 

N


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 5, 2020)

*Nullified

O*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 5, 2020)

Offer

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 6, 2020)

*Proof

Q*


----------



## chic (Apr 6, 2020)

quiff

R


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 6, 2020)

Roof

S


----------



## Sparky (Apr 6, 2020)

Shifty 

T


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 6, 2020)

Traffic

U


----------



## Sparky (Apr 7, 2020)

Unfeeling 

V


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 8, 2020)

Verify

W


----------



## chic (Apr 9, 2020)

whiff

XYZA


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2020)

*Youthful*

*Z*


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 9, 2020)

Zestful

A


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2020)

*Affinity*

*B*


----------



## chic (Apr 10, 2020)

brief

C


----------



## Sparky (Apr 10, 2020)

Cornflower 

D


----------



## chic (Apr 10, 2020)

daffodil

E


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 10, 2020)

Effort

F


----------



## chic (Apr 11, 2020)

flaunt

G


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 11, 2020)

Grafter

H


----------



## chic (Apr 12, 2020)

heftier

I/J


----------



## Sparky (Apr 12, 2020)

Inflow 

J/K


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 12, 2020)

Jackknifing

K


----------



## chic (Apr 13, 2020)

Kraft

L


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2020)

*Lofty*

*M*


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 13, 2020)

*Malfeasance

N*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 14, 2020)

Noninfluences

O


----------



## Sparky (Apr 14, 2020)

Offset 

P


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 14, 2020)

*Prefer

Q/R*


----------



## chic (Apr 15, 2020)

quaff

R


----------



## Sparky (Apr 15, 2020)

Rifled 

S


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2020)

*Staffed*

*T*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 16, 2020)

Twofold 

U


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 16, 2020)

unfold

v


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 16, 2020)

Vilify

W


----------



## tinytn (Apr 16, 2020)

*willfully 

X/Y*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 17, 2020)

xenografts

y/z


----------



## Sparky (Apr 17, 2020)

Affable 

B


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 17, 2020)

Beautiful

C


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 17, 2020)

Crafter

D


----------



## Lashann (Apr 17, 2020)

*Defer

E*


----------



## chic (Apr 18, 2020)

effluvium

F


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 18, 2020)

Fifty

G


----------



## chic (Apr 18, 2020)

graft

H


----------



## Sparky (Apr 18, 2020)

Huffy 

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 19, 2020)

*Infallible

J*


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 19, 2020)

Jiffy

K


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 19, 2020)

Knife

L


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 19, 2020)

*Lifetime

M*


----------



## tinytn (Apr 19, 2020)

*Muffler

N*


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 19, 2020)

Nifty

O


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 20, 2020)

Offer

P


----------



## chic (Apr 20, 2020)

preference

Q/R


----------



## Sparky (Apr 20, 2020)

Reflux 

S


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 20, 2020)

Stuffing

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 20, 2020)

*Taffy

U*


----------



## chic (Apr 21, 2020)

unfaithful

V/W


----------



## Lashann (Apr 21, 2020)

*Verify

W*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 21, 2020)

Woof 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Lashann (Apr 21, 2020)

*Affable

B*


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 21, 2020)

*Before

C*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 21, 2020)

*Crafty*

*D*


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 22, 2020)

Daft

E


----------



## chic (Apr 22, 2020)

enfold

F


----------



## Lashann (Apr 22, 2020)

*Forfeit

G*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 22, 2020)

Griffin 

H


----------



## Lashann (Apr 23, 2020)

*Half

I*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2020)

*Infiltrate*

*J*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 23, 2020)

Jarfull 

K


----------



## Lashann (Apr 23, 2020)

*Kefir

L*


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 23, 2020)

*Lofty

M*


----------



## chic (Apr 24, 2020)

muffle

N


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)

nonconformists

o


----------



## Sparky (Apr 24, 2020)

Offal 

P


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 24, 2020)

Proffer

Q


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)

Quiff

R


----------



## chic (Apr 25, 2020)

reef

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 25, 2020)

Safer

T


----------



## Lashann (Apr 25, 2020)

*Traffic

U*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 25, 2020)

Unfold 

V


----------



## chic (Apr 25, 2020)

unfasten

V


----------



## Sparky (Apr 26, 2020)

Vengeful 

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 26, 2020)

*Wiffle

X*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 26, 2020)

Xenografts

Y


----------



## Lashann (Apr 26, 2020)

*Youthfulness

Z or A*


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 26, 2020)

*Zestful

A*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 26, 2020)

Affection

B


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 27, 2020)

Buffering

C


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)

comforts

d


----------



## chic (Apr 27, 2020)

difference

E


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)

effortless

f


----------



## Sparky (Apr 28, 2020)

Fanfare 

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 28, 2020)

*Grifter

H*


----------



## Lashann (Apr 29, 2020)

*Huff

I*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)

inferred

J


----------



## Sparky (Apr 29, 2020)

Jeffrey 

K


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)

Knife

L


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 29, 2020)

Loofah

M


----------



## Lashann (Apr 30, 2020)

*Muffin

N*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 30, 2020)

Nonfixed 

O


----------



## chic (Apr 30, 2020)

offense

P


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 30, 2020)

Professionalizing

Q


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 30, 2020)

Qualify

R


----------



## chic (May 1, 2020)

refritos

S


----------



## mike4lorie (May 1, 2020)

Straightforwardness

T


----------



## Sparky (May 1, 2020)

Truffles 

U


----------



## Lashann (May 1, 2020)

*Uniformity

V*


----------



## peramangkelder (May 1, 2020)

Vilify

W


----------



## mike4lorie (May 2, 2020)

Weatherproofnesses

X/Y


----------



## JustBonee (May 2, 2020)

Yourself

Z/A


----------



## chic (May 2, 2020)

Zinfandel 

A


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2020)

*Affinity*

*B*


----------



## peramangkelder (May 3, 2020)

Bifurcate

C


----------



## Lashann (May 3, 2020)

*Caffeine

D*


----------



## Citygirl (May 3, 2020)

*Different

E*


----------



## hollydolly (May 3, 2020)

*Efficient*

*F*


----------



## tinytn (May 3, 2020)

*Fluffy

G*


----------



## Lashann (May 3, 2020)

*Goofy

H*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 3, 2020)

Huffed

I


----------



## Sparky (May 4, 2020)

Influx 

J


----------



## peramangkelder (May 4, 2020)

Jaffa

K


----------



## chic (May 5, 2020)

kaffir

L


----------



## mike4lorie (May 5, 2020)

Latensifications

M


----------



## Sparky (May 5, 2020)

Muff 

N


----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)

Noncertificated

O


----------



## peramangkelder (May 7, 2020)

Offal

P


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 8, 2020)

Puffy

Q


----------



## peramangkelder (May 8, 2020)

Quaff

R


----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)

Reclassifications

S


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2020)

*Satisfied*

*T*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)

@toffee 

U


----------



## Lashann (May 11, 2020)

*Unofficial

V*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 11, 2020)

*Vociferous

W*


----------



## peramangkelder (May 11, 2020)

Whiffle

X


----------



## Citygirl (May 12, 2020)

*X
Youthful

Z*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 12, 2020)

Zinkifies

A


----------



## Lashann (May 12, 2020)

*Aficionado

B*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 12, 2020)

Bifocals

C


----------



## peramangkelder (May 14, 2020)

Coffee 

D


----------



## Lashann (May 14, 2020)

*Difficulty

E*


----------



## Sparky (May 14, 2020)

Eiffel 

F


----------



## peramangkelder (May 14, 2020)

Falafel

G


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

Graft

H


----------



## Lashann (May 15, 2020)

*Huff

I*


----------



## peramangkelder (May 16, 2020)

Indifferent

J


----------



## mike4lorie (May 16, 2020)

Jaffer

K


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2020)

*Knife*

*L*


----------



## Sassycakes (May 16, 2020)

*Left*

*M*


----------



## Sparky (May 16, 2020)

Manifold 

N


----------



## Lashann (May 17, 2020)

*Nefarious

O*


----------



## peramangkelder (May 17, 2020)

Olfactory

P


----------



## Lashann (May 18, 2020)

*Prefabricate

Q*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 20, 2020)

Qualifying

R


----------



## peramangkelder (May 20, 2020)

Rafter

S


----------



## mike4lorie (May 20, 2020)

Straightforwardness

T


----------



## Lashann (May 21, 2020)

*Teflon

U*


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 21, 2020)

Unfold

V


----------



## Lashann (May 22, 2020)

*Verification

W*


----------



## peramangkelder (May 22, 2020)

Wafer

X/Y


----------



## mike4lorie (May 23, 2020)

Xenografts

Y


----------



## peramangkelder (May 23, 2020)

Yourself

Z


----------



## Lashann (May 25, 2020)

*No Z
Affirmative

B*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 25, 2020)

breakfast

c


----------



## peramangkelder (May 25, 2020)

Crafter

D


----------



## mike4lorie (May 26, 2020)

dichlorodifluoromethanes

e


----------



## Mary1949 (May 26, 2020)

Effort

F


----------



## Lashann (May 26, 2020)

*Furnishings

G*


----------



## peramangkelder (May 27, 2020)

Guffaw

H


----------



## mike4lorie (May 27, 2020)

hereinbelow

i


----------



## Lashann (May 27, 2020)

*Infinitely

J*


----------



## peramangkelder (May 27, 2020)

Justify

K


----------



## mike4lorie (May 29, 2020)

Knife

L


----------



## peramangkelder (May 31, 2020)

Leafiness

M


----------



## mike4lorie (May 31, 2020)

muffin

n


----------



## Citygirl (May 31, 2020)

*Nonprofit

O*


----------



## peramangkelder (May 31, 2020)

Offering

P


----------



## Lashann (May 31, 2020)

*Preferable

Q*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 31, 2020)

qualified

r


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 1, 2020)

Raffish

S


----------



## Lashann (Jun 2, 2020)

*Suffice

T*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 3, 2020)

Tuffet

U


----------



## chic (Jun 3, 2020)

unfit

V/W


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 3, 2020)

Whiffle

X/Y


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2020)

*Youthful*

*Z/A*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 5, 2020)

Zombifications

a


----------



## Lashann (Jun 5, 2020)

*Affectionate

B*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 6, 2020)

Bifocal

C


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 6, 2020)

craft

d


----------



## Lashann (Jun 6, 2020)

*Defective

E*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 6, 2020)

*Effigy

F*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 7, 2020)

frizzles

g


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 8, 2020)

Guffaw

H


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)

housewife

i


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 12, 2020)

Infraction

J


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)

justifier

k


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)

justifier

k


----------



## Lashann (Jun 13, 2020)

*Kefir

L*


----------



## Wren (Jun 14, 2020)

Life

M


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 14, 2020)

*Muffler

N*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 14, 2020)

Nifty

O


----------



## Lashann (Jun 16, 2020)

*Offshore

P*


----------



## RubyK (Jun 16, 2020)

Puffy

Q/R


----------



## Lashann (Jun 16, 2020)

*Quaffed

R*


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 16, 2020)

Raffle

S


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 17, 2020)

Shifty

T


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Jun 17, 2020)

Transform 

U


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 17, 2020)

Unfold 

V


----------



## RubyK (Jun 17, 2020)

Verify

W


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 17, 2020)

Wolf

X


----------



## Sparky (Jun 17, 2020)

Alfresco 

B


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 17, 2020)

Buffer

C


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 18, 2020)

Coffin

D


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 18, 2020)

Deaf

E


----------



## RubyK (Jun 18, 2020)

Effortless

F


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 18, 2020)

Fluffy

G


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 19, 2020)

Golf

H


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 19, 2020)

Half

I


----------



## Sparky (Jun 20, 2020)

Influx 

J


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2020)

*Justified*

*K*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 21, 2020)

Kaftan

L


----------



## Sparky (Jun 24, 2020)

Lafayette 

M


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 24, 2020)

Muffler

N


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 24, 2020)

Nifty

O


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 24, 2020)

Olfactometer

P


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 25, 2020)

Perfect

Q


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 25, 2020)

Quaff

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 26, 2020)

*Reference

S*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 26, 2020)

Staff

T


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 26, 2020)

Toffee

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 27, 2020)

*Unfurled

V*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 27, 2020)

Vengeful

W


----------



## tinytn (Jun 27, 2020)

Wi*f*e

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 28, 2020)

Yourself

Z/A


----------



## Sparky (Jul 1, 2020)

Armful 

B


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2020)

*Belief*

*C*


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 1, 2020)

*Certify

D*


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 1, 2020)

Deflect

E


----------



## RubyK (Jul 1, 2020)

Effervescent

F


----------



## Kadee (Jul 1, 2020)

Firefly 
G


----------



## Lashann (Jul 1, 2020)

*Guffaw

H*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 2, 2020)

hefty

i


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 3, 2020)

Iffy

J


----------



## Lashann (Jul 4, 2020)

*Joyfully

K*


----------



## Kadee (Jul 4, 2020)

Kinfolk 
L


----------



## RubyK (Jul 4, 2020)

Lefty

M


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 5, 2020)

Muffler

N


----------



## Wren (Jul 5, 2020)

Naff

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 5, 2020)

*Offensive

P*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 6, 2020)

puffer

q


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 7, 2020)

Quaff

R


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 7, 2020)

roofing

s


----------



## Lashann (Jul 8, 2020)

*Scarf

T*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 8, 2020)

tariff

u


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 9, 2020)

Upfront

V


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 9, 2020)

videoconferencing

w


----------



## Lashann (Jul 9, 2020)

*Waffles

X/Y*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 9, 2020)

xenografts

y


----------



## Lashann (Jul 15, 2020)

*Youthful

Z or A*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 15, 2020)

zaffre

a


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 15, 2020)

Affection

B


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 15, 2020)

*Butterfly

C*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 15, 2020)

Califlower

D


----------



## Lashann (Jul 15, 2020)

*Decaffeinated

E*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 16, 2020)

Effortless 

F


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 16, 2020)

Fountain

G


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 16, 2020)

*Gift

H*


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 16, 2020)

Hefty

I


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 16, 2020)

Iffy

J


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 17, 2020)

Jiffy 

K


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 19, 2020)

knife

l


----------



## Lashann (Jul 19, 2020)

*Leaf

M*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 19, 2020)

Muffler

N


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 19, 2020)

Nefertiti

O


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 19, 2020)

Offer 

P


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 19, 2020)

*Peaceful

Q/R*


----------



## Lashann (Jul 19, 2020)

*Reef

S*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 20, 2020)

Surf

T


----------



## Lashann (Jul 20, 2020)

*Truffle

U*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 20, 2020)

Unified 

V


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 20, 2020)

verified

w


----------



## Lashann (Jul 21, 2020)

*Waffling

X, Y or Z*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 22, 2020)

*Pass X

Yellowfin

Z*


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 22, 2020)

*Zestful

A*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 22, 2020)

Afford 

B


----------



## Lashann (Jul 24, 2020)

*Baffled

C*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 24, 2020)

*Cuffed

D*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 28, 2020)

Draft

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 30, 2020)

*Effigy

F*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 31, 2020)

Furlong

G


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 31, 2020)

Griffith

H


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 31, 2020)

hoofless

i


----------



## Lashann (Aug 2, 2020)

*Iffy

J*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 2, 2020)

jumpoff

k


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 2, 2020)

*Kefir

L*


----------



## RubyK (Aug 2, 2020)

Left

M


----------



## Lashann (Aug 3, 2020)

*Muffler

N*


----------



## Lashann (Aug 3, 2020)

deleted


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 3, 2020)

*Newfoundland

O*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 5, 2020)

offers

p


----------



## Lashann (Aug 6, 2020)

*Puffin

Q or R*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 6, 2020)

Ruffles

S


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 7, 2020)

sufficient

t


----------



## Lashann (Aug 7, 2020)

*Trifle

U*


----------



## RubyK (Aug 7, 2020)

Unfounded

V


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 8, 2020)

Vengeful 

W


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 9, 2020)

Waffle

X/Y


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 9, 2020)

*X*
*Youthful

Z/A*


----------



## Lashann (Aug 9, 2020)

*Affectionately

B*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 10, 2020)

*Breakfast

C*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 11, 2020)

coffin

d


----------



## Lashann (Aug 12, 2020)

*Definite

E*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 12, 2020)

effort

f


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 14, 2020)

Fife

G


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 14, 2020)

gifts

h


----------



## Lashann (Aug 15, 2020)

*Hefty

I*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 16, 2020)

Influencer

J


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 17, 2020)

jiffy

k


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 17, 2020)

*Kaftan

L*


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 17, 2020)

Loofah

M


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 17, 2020)

*Muffler

N*


----------



## Lashann (Aug 17, 2020)

*Nonconformist

O*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 17, 2020)

*Orifice

P*


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 17, 2020)

Pitfalls

Q


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 18, 2020)

qualifications

r


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 24, 2020)

Riffle

S


----------



## RubyK (Aug 24, 2020)

Stifle

T


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 24, 2020)

Truffle 

U


----------



## Lashann (Aug 24, 2020)

*Unfettered

V*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 25, 2020)

Verify

W


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 25, 2020)

wefts

x


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 30, 2020)

After

B


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 30, 2020)

*Buffer

C*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 30, 2020)

coffin

d


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 1, 2020)

Duffer

E


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 1, 2020)

*Effect*

*F*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 4, 2020)

Frowned

G


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 5, 2020)

Goofy

H


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 7, 2020)

half

i


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 7, 2020)

*Interfere

J*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 9, 2020)

Jiffy

K


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 9, 2020)

*Kinfolk

L*


----------



## Lashann (Sep 9, 2020)

*Lifetime

M*


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 9, 2020)

Muffler

N


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 9, 2020)

neurofibromatosis


o


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 10, 2020)

Olfactory

P


----------



## Lashann (Sep 10, 2020)

*Perfection

Q*


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 10, 2020)

Qualifications

R


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 11, 2020)

ratification

s


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 11, 2020)

Specific

T


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 11, 2020)

Traffic 

U


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 11, 2020)

Ufology

V


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 11, 2020)

Villify

W


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 13, 2020)

Whiffle

X


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 22, 2020)

Y .. Youthful

Z/A


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 23, 2020)

Afraid

B


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 14, 2020)

Buffalo

C


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 14, 2020)

Coffee

D


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 14, 2020)

Draft

E


----------



## RubyK (Oct 14, 2020)

effervescent

F


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 14, 2020)

Flibbertigibbet

G


----------



## RubyK (Oct 14, 2020)

Goofy

H


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 14, 2020)

Huffy

I


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 15, 2020)

inferior

j


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 15, 2020)

Jaffa

K


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 15, 2020)

*Krafty

L*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 16, 2020)

leaf

m


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 16, 2020)

*Miffed

N*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 18, 2020)

Nerf 

O


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 18, 2020)

Offal

P


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2020)

Puffed

Q


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 3, 2020)

Quaffed

R


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 6, 2020)

Ratified

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 9, 2020)

Stuffed

T


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 9, 2020)

Taffy

U


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 9, 2020)

Unfettered

V


----------



## chic (Nov 10, 2020)

vilify

W


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 10, 2020)

Waffle 

X/Y/Z


----------



## Meringue (Nov 10, 2020)

Woeful  


X/Y


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 11, 2020)

Youthful

Z


----------



## tinytn (Nov 11, 2020)

*Z

After
R*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 12, 2020)

Butterfly

C


----------



## Meringue (Nov 12, 2020)

Brief


C


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 20, 2020)

Cuff

D


----------



## Meringue (Nov 20, 2020)

Defame   


E


----------



## tinytn (Nov 20, 2020)

*Efficient

F *


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 20, 2020)

*Fear

G*


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 21, 2020)

Giraffe


H


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 21, 2020)

*Heifer

I*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 21, 2020)

*If

J*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 22, 2020)

Justifications

K


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 27, 2020)

Kefir

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 29, 2020)

*Lefty

M*


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 29, 2020)

Muffler

N


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 30, 2020)

Nerf

O


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2020)

Officeholders

P


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 30, 2020)

Perfect

Q


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2020)

Qualifictated

R


----------



## Meringue (Nov 30, 2020)

Raffia 


S


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 30, 2020)

*Safety

T*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 30, 2020)

*Taffy 

U*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2020)

*Unfurled

V*


----------



## RubyK (Nov 30, 2020)

Vengeful

W


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 1, 2020)

Waffer

X


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 9, 2020)

*Xenograft

Y*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 10, 2020)

yellowfins

Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 10, 2020)

*Zaftig

A*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 11, 2020)

After

B


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2020)

*Baffled

C*


----------



## RubyK (Dec 11, 2020)

Crafty

D


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 11, 2020)

*Different

E*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 12, 2020)

Electroformed

F


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 12, 2020)

Forefather

G


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 13, 2020)

Golfer

H


----------



## chic (Dec 13, 2020)

half

I


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 14, 2020)

Infield

J


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 14, 2020)

*Jiffy

K*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 14, 2020)

*Knife

L*


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 14, 2020)

*Lift

M*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 15, 2020)

Muffler

N


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 16, 2020)

Newfoundland

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 16, 2020)

*Orifice

P*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 16, 2020)

Proof

Q


----------



## Meringue (Dec 16, 2020)

Platform



Q


----------



## RubyK (Dec 16, 2020)

Quaff

R


----------



## Meringue (Dec 17, 2020)

Refined



S


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 17, 2020)

Surfer

T


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 17, 2020)

*Traffic

U*


----------



## RubyK (Dec 17, 2020)

Unfounded

V


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 18, 2020)

Vitrifiable

W


----------



## chic (Dec 18, 2020)

wayfarer

XYZA


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 18, 2020)

X  
Youthful

Z/A


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 18, 2020)

African 


B


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2020)

Beef

C


----------



## Meringue (Dec 23, 2020)

Conflict



D


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 23, 2020)

*Definition

E*


----------



## chic (Dec 25, 2020)

efface

F


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 25, 2020)

Facebook

G


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 27, 2020)

Gaffer

H


----------



## Meringue (Dec 31, 2020)

Houseful.



I


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 31, 2020)

Ineffective

J


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 1, 2021)

justification

k


----------



## Meringue (Jan 2, 2021)

Kerfuffle



L


----------



## chic (Jan 3, 2021)

lift

M


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 3, 2021)

Muffler

N


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 3, 2021)

newfoundland

o


----------



## chic (Jan 3, 2021)

offense

P


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2021)

*Prefect

Q*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 3, 2021)

*Quaffing

R*


----------



## Meringue (Jan 4, 2021)

Rafters



S


----------



## chic (Jan 5, 2021)

suffragette

T


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 5, 2021)

Truffle

U


----------



## Meringue (Jan 5, 2021)

Trifle

U


----------



## tinytn (Jan 5, 2021)

*Uniform 

V*


----------



## chic (Jan 5, 2021)

verify

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 5, 2021)

*Waffles

X*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2021)

No X

*Youthful

Z/A*


----------



## Meringue (Jan 6, 2021)

Awful




B


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 7, 2021)

brushfire

c


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 7, 2021)

Cafe

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 7, 2021)

Differential

E


----------



## chic (Jan 8, 2021)

effusive

F


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 8, 2021)

Foreign


G


----------



## tinytn (Jan 8, 2021)

*Grateful 

H*


----------



## Meringue (Jan 8, 2021)

Helpful   



I


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 8, 2021)

Identify


J


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 8, 2021)

*Jiffy

K*


----------



## Meringue (Jan 9, 2021)

Kaftan   


L


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 9, 2021)

*Loftily 

M*


----------



## Meringue (Jan 9, 2021)

Magnify  



N


----------



## chic (Jan 9, 2021)

nullify

O


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 11, 2021)

often

p


----------



## Meringue (Jan 11, 2021)

Profound  



Q


----------



## chic (Jan 12, 2021)

quantify

R


----------



## Meringue (Jan 13, 2021)

Rectify  

s


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 13, 2021)

Satisfy 


T


----------



## chic (Jan 13, 2021)

testify

U


----------



## Meringue (Jan 14, 2021)

Unify 



V


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 14, 2021)

Verify

W


----------



## Tish (Jan 15, 2021)

Warfare

X


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 20, 2021)

Xerafin

Y


----------



## Meringue (Jan 21, 2021)

Youthful  



Z/A


----------



## Tish (Jan 21, 2021)

Zinckification

A


----------



## Meringue (Jan 22, 2021)

Affray  



B


----------



## tinytn (Jan 22, 2021)

*Barf

C*


----------



## Tish (Jan 23, 2021)

Coffee

D


----------



## Tish (Jan 24, 2021)

Dufflebag

E


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 25, 2021)

elf

f


----------



## Tish (Jan 25, 2021)

Fluffy

G


----------



## Meringue (Jan 29, 2021)

Gruff   



H


----------



## Tish (Jan 29, 2021)

Huff

I


----------



## Meringue (Feb 1, 2021)

Infant 



J


----------



## chic (Feb 2, 2021)

junkfest

K


----------



## Tish (Feb 2, 2021)

Kickoff

L


----------



## chic (Feb 2, 2021)

lifestyle

M


----------



## Meringue (Feb 3, 2021)

Mufti 



N


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 3, 2021)

Notify

O


----------



## tinytn (Feb 3, 2021)

*Officer

P*


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 3, 2021)

*Puffiness

Q*


----------



## Tish (Feb 3, 2021)

Qualify

R


----------



## chic (Feb 4, 2021)

ratify

S


----------



## Tish (Feb 4, 2021)

Surfing

T


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 4, 2021)

Thrift

U


----------



## Tish (Feb 5, 2021)

Unfit

V


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 5, 2021)

*Vilify

W*


----------



## dobielvr (Feb 5, 2021)

Waffle

XYZ


----------



## Tish (Feb 6, 2021)

Yaffe

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 12, 2021)

*Zefir

A*


----------



## Tish (Feb 13, 2021)

Afghans

B


----------



## chic (Feb 14, 2021)

brief

C


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 14, 2021)

*chafe 

D*


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 14, 2021)

*Defiled

E*


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 14, 2021)

*Effort

F*


----------



## Tish (Feb 14, 2021)

Fluffy

G


----------



## chic (Feb 15, 2021)

guffaw

H


----------



## Tish (Feb 15, 2021)

Huffing

I


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 15, 2021)

*Inform

J*


----------



## dobielvr (Feb 15, 2021)

jolly

k


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 15, 2021)

*Kerchief

L*


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 16, 2021)

Legless

M


----------



## Tish (Feb 16, 2021)

Mindful

N


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 17, 2021)

Nifedipine


O


----------



## Tish (Feb 17, 2021)

Offer

P


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 17, 2021)

Pilfer

Q


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 18, 2021)

qualifier

r


----------



## Tish (Feb 18, 2021)

Rifle

S


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 19, 2021)

safehouse

t


----------



## Tish (Feb 19, 2021)

Truffle

U


----------



## Meringue (Feb 19, 2021)

Unfulfilled 


V


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 19, 2021)

Vengeful


W


----------



## chic (Feb 20, 2021)

warfare

XYZA


----------



## Tish (Feb 20, 2021)

No X

Yaffe

Z/A


----------



## chic (Feb 21, 2021)

affiliation

B


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2021)

*Befriended

C*


----------



## Tish (Feb 21, 2021)

Coffee

D


----------



## chic (Feb 23, 2021)

defunct

E


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2021)

*Effort

F*


----------



## Tish (Feb 23, 2021)

Fluffy

G


----------



## chic (Feb 24, 2021)

gleeful

H


----------



## Tish (Feb 24, 2021)

Hopeful

I


----------



## Tish (Feb 25, 2021)

Infancy

J


----------



## chic (Feb 26, 2021)

jiffy

K/L


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2021)

*Knife

L*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 26, 2021)

Life

M


----------



## Tish (Feb 26, 2021)

Muffin


N


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 26, 2021)

*Needful

O*


----------



## chic (Feb 27, 2021)

offense

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 27, 2021)

*Profiteer

Q*


----------



## Tish (Feb 27, 2021)

Qualify

R


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 27, 2021)

*Ruffle

S*


----------



## tinytn (Feb 27, 2021)

*Safety 

T*


----------



## Tish (Feb 28, 2021)

Trafic

U


----------



## chic (Mar 1, 2021)

unfit

V/W


----------



## Tish (Mar 1, 2021)

Verify

W/X


----------



## chic (Mar 2, 2021)

whiffle

XYZA


----------



## Tish (Mar 2, 2021)

*No X*

Yaffe

Z/A/B


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 2, 2021)

*Z 
After

B
*


----------



## chic (Mar 3, 2021)

bifocals

C


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 3, 2021)

*Carafe
D *


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 3, 2021)

*Different

E*


----------



## Tish (Mar 3, 2021)

Eventful

F


----------



## Meringue (Mar 4, 2021)

Faithfull 



G


----------



## Tish (Mar 5, 2021)

Goofball

H


----------



## Tish (Mar 7, 2021)

Handful

I


----------



## tinytn (Mar 7, 2021)

If

J


----------



## chic (Mar 8, 2021)

jiffy

K


----------



## Tish (Mar 8, 2021)

Knife

L


----------



## Tish (Mar 9, 2021)

Life


M


----------



## Meringue (Mar 12, 2021)

Misfit  



N


----------



## Tish (Mar 12, 2021)

Nifty


O


----------



## Meringue (Mar 12, 2021)

Office




P


----------



## SetWave (Mar 12, 2021)

Piffle

Q


----------



## Tish (Mar 12, 2021)

Quaffed

R


----------



## RubyK (Mar 13, 2021)

Ruffles

S


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 13, 2021)

*Softener

T*


----------



## Tish (Mar 13, 2021)

Truffles

U


----------



## chic (Mar 14, 2021)

underfed

V/W


----------



## Patch (Mar 14, 2021)

Vengeful 

W


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2021)

Wafer

X/Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2021)

*Youthful

Z/A*


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 21, 2021)

*Zestful

A*


----------



## Tish (Mar 21, 2021)

After

B


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 10, 2021)

baffle

C


----------



## dobielvr (May 10, 2021)

coffee

D


----------



## Pink Biz (May 10, 2021)

*Defensive

E*


----------



## chic (May 10, 2021)

effort

F


----------



## Citygirl (May 10, 2021)

Fluff

G


----------



## Tish (May 10, 2021)

Gift


H


----------



## Tish (May 11, 2021)

Hefty

I


----------



## dobielvr (May 11, 2021)

Iffy

J


----------



## chic (May 12, 2021)

Jeffrey

K/L


----------



## dobielvr (May 12, 2021)

Kefir/Lefty

M


----------



## chic (May 12, 2021)

malfeasance 

N


----------



## hollydolly (May 12, 2021)

*Nullify

O*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 12, 2021)

*Offal

P*


----------



## joybelle (May 12, 2021)

Popper

P


----------



## Tish (May 12, 2021)

Qualify

R


----------



## chic (May 13, 2021)

raffle
S


----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2021)

*Stuffed

T*


----------



## Tish (May 13, 2021)

Toffee

U


----------



## Millyd (May 13, 2021)

Unfounded 
V


----------



## Tish (May 14, 2021)

Verify

W


----------



## Pink Biz (May 14, 2021)

*Waffle

X*


----------



## Millyd (May 14, 2021)

X-files   
Y


----------



## Tish (May 15, 2021)

Yaffed

Z


----------



## chic (May 16, 2021)

skipping Z thanks

afterlife

B


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2021)

*Belief 

C*


----------



## Patch (May 16, 2021)

Cauliflower 

D


----------



## Tish (May 16, 2021)

Draft

E


----------



## Patch (May 23, 2021)

Effervescent 

F


----------



## Tish (May 23, 2021)

Fluffy

G


----------



## Sassycakes (May 23, 2021)

Gruff  


H


----------



## Tish (May 24, 2021)

Huff

I


----------



## chic (May 25, 2021)

inflate

J


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 25, 2021)

Jif

K


----------



## Tish (May 25, 2021)

Kickoff

L


----------



## chic (May 27, 2021)

lefty

M


----------



## Tish (May 27, 2021)

Muffin

N


----------



## chic (May 28, 2021)

needful

O


----------



## Tish (May 28, 2021)

Offer

P


----------



## chic (May 30, 2021)

puffy

Q/R


----------



## hollydolly (May 30, 2021)

*Quiff

R*


----------



## chic (May 30, 2021)

ruffian

S


----------



## Sassycakes (May 30, 2021)

Suffer 


T


----------



## Tish (May 30, 2021)

Truffle

U


----------



## chic (May 31, 2021)

unfold

V/W


----------



## Pink Biz (May 31, 2021)

*Verify

W*


----------



## Tish (May 31, 2021)

Wafer

X/Y/Z


----------



## chic (Jun 1, 2021)

Xfinity

YZA


----------



## Tish (Jun 1, 2021)

Yuppify

Z/A


----------



## chic (Jun 2, 2021)

affiance

B


----------



## Patch (Jun 2, 2021)

Bowlful

C


----------



## Tish (Jun 2, 2021)

Careful

D


----------



## chic (Jun 3, 2021)

drift

E


----------



## Tish (Jun 3, 2021)

Effort

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 4, 2021)

*Forfeit

G*


----------



## Tish (Jun 4, 2021)

Gift

H


----------



## chic (Jun 5, 2021)

hereafter

I/J


----------



## Tish (Jun 5, 2021)

Infest

J


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 5, 2021)

Jefferson


K


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 6, 2021)

Kefir

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 6, 2021)

*Lifelike

M*


----------



## Tish (Jun 6, 2021)

Muffin

N


----------



## chic (Jun 7, 2021)

nifty

O


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2021)

*Offered

P*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 7, 2021)

*Pilfer

Q*


----------



## Tish (Jun 7, 2021)

Qualify

R


----------



## chic (Jun 8, 2021)

ratify

S


----------



## Tish (Jun 8, 2021)

Safe

T


----------



## chic (Jun 9, 2021)

toffee

U/V


----------



## Tish (Jun 9, 2021)

Unfriend

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 16, 2021)

*Verify

W*


----------



## chic (Jun 17, 2021)

wishful

XYZA


----------



## Tish (Jun 17, 2021)

*No X*

Yaffs

Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 17, 2021)

*Zurf

A*


----------



## chic (Jun 18, 2021)

affliction

B


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 18, 2021)

Baffin

C


----------



## Tish (Jun 18, 2021)

Cufflinks

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 18, 2021)

*Daffy

E*


----------



## chic (Jun 19, 2021)

effort

F


----------



## Tish (Jun 19, 2021)

Fluff

G


----------



## chic (Jun 20, 2021)

griffin

H


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2021)

*Half

I*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 20, 2021)

*Infirm

J*


----------



## Tish (Jun 20, 2021)

Jewfish

K


----------



## chic (Jun 21, 2021)

kefir

L


----------



## Tish (Jun 21, 2021)

Loofah

M


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 22, 2021)

Muffins

N


----------



## chic (Jun 23, 2021)

Newfoundland

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 23, 2021)

*Outfield

P*


----------



## Meringue (Jun 23, 2021)

Petrifying  



Q


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 23, 2021)

Quaff

R


----------



## Patch (Jun 23, 2021)

Raffle

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 23, 2021)

*Staff

T*


----------



## Tish (Jun 23, 2021)

Traffic

U


----------



## chic (Jun 24, 2021)

unfit

V/W


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 24, 2021)

*Verification

W*


----------



## Patch (Jun 24, 2021)

Werewolf

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Jun 24, 2021)

No X 

Yuppify

Z


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 13, 2021)

Zarf

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 13, 2021)

*Alfalfa

B*


----------



## Pam (Jul 14, 2021)

Before

C


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 14, 2021)

Coffee

D


----------



## chic (Jul 14, 2021)

daffy

E


----------



## Pam (Jul 14, 2021)

Effective

F


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 14, 2021)

Flavorful

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 14, 2021)

*Giraffe

H*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 14, 2021)

Hush

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 14, 2021)

*Inferno

J*


----------



## chic (Jul 15, 2021)

Jeffrey

K/L


----------



## Tish (Jul 15, 2021)

Kaftans

L


----------



## chic (Jul 16, 2021)

lefty

M


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 16, 2021)

*Manufacture

N*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 16, 2021)

Newfangled 

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 16, 2021)

*Officious

P*


----------



## Tish (Jul 16, 2021)

Puffy

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 17, 2021)

*Quaff

R*


----------



## Tish (Jul 17, 2021)

Raft

S


----------



## chic (Jul 18, 2021)

saffron

T


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 18, 2021)

Tiffany

U


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 18, 2021)

Undefeated

V


----------



## Tish (Jul 18, 2021)

Verbify

W


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 18, 2021)

Waffle


X/Y


----------



## RubyK (Jul 18, 2021)

Youthful

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Jul 19, 2021)

No Z

Affable

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 20, 2021)

*Befuddle

C*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 20, 2021)

Caffeine

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 20, 2021)

*Daffy

E*


----------



## Tish (Jul 20, 2021)

Edified

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 20, 2021)

*Falafel

G*


----------



## RubyK (Jul 21, 2021)

Graffiti


----------



## Tish (Jul 21, 2021)

Half

I


----------



## RubyK (Jul 23, 2021)

Infamous

J


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 23, 2021)

Justify 

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 23, 2021)

*Kerfuffle

L*


----------



## Tish (Jul 23, 2021)

Loofa

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 4, 2021)

*Magnificent

N*


----------



## RubyK (Aug 4, 2021)

Notification

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 5, 2021)

*Orifice

P*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 5, 2021)

Perfect

Q


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2021)

Quaff

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 5, 2021)

*Reference


S*


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 5, 2021)

Suffer 

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 6, 2021)

*Traffic

U*


----------



## Tish (Aug 6, 2021)

Unaffected

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 6, 2021)

*Verifiable

W*


----------



## Tish (Aug 7, 2021)

Wafer

X/Y/Z


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 12, 2021)

Yourself

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Aug 12, 2021)

Zestful

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 12, 2021)

*Affable

B*


----------



## Tish (Aug 13, 2021)

Baffle

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 13, 2021)

*Coiffure

D*


----------



## Tish (Aug 14, 2021)

Dufflebag

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 15, 2021)

*Effigy

F*


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 15, 2021)

Fluffy 

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 15, 2021)

*Gadfly


H*


----------



## Tish (Aug 16, 2021)

Huff

I


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 17, 2021)

Iffy

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 17, 2021)

*Jiffy

K*


----------



## Tish (Aug 17, 2021)

Kaftan

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 18, 2021)

*Lifeless

M*


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 18, 2021)

Muffin

N


----------



## Tish (Aug 18, 2021)

Needful

O


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 20, 2021)

Olfactory

P


----------



## Tish (Aug 20, 2021)

Puffy

Q


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 20, 2021)

Quief

R


----------



## Tish (Aug 21, 2021)

Ruffle

S


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 21, 2021)

Stuff

T


----------



## Tish (Aug 22, 2021)

Taffeta

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 22, 2021)

*Underqualified

V*


----------



## Tish (Aug 23, 2021)

Verify

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 23, 2021)

*Waffle

X*


----------



## Tish (Aug 24, 2021)

No X

Zestful

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 28, 2021)

*Artificial

B*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 29, 2021)

*Before

C*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 29, 2021)

*Crestfallen

D*


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 29, 2021)

Draft

E


----------



## Tish (Aug 29, 2021)

Effort

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 30, 2021)

*Forefront

G*


----------



## Tish (Aug 31, 2021)

Goofball

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 31, 2021)

*Hoof

I*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Sep 1, 2021)

Infidel

J


----------



## Tish (Sep 1, 2021)

Jiffy

K


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Sep 2, 2021)

Kefir

L


----------



## Tish (Sep 3, 2021)

Loofa

M


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 4, 2021)

multifunctional

n


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 4, 2021)

*Nefarious

O*


----------



## muffin (Sep 4, 2021)

Officials 

p


----------



## Tish (Sep 4, 2021)

Puffy

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2021)

*Quiff

R*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 5, 2021)

retroreflection

s


----------



## Tish (Sep 5, 2021)

Suffer

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 8, 2021)

*Tomfoolery

U*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2021)

*Unfit

V*


----------



## Tish (Sep 9, 2021)

Verify

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 9, 2021)

*Waffles

X*


----------



## Tish (Sep 10, 2021)

No X

Yaff

Z/A


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 12, 2021)

zebrafishes

a


----------



## Tish (Sep 12, 2021)

After

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 12, 2021)

*Baffling

C*


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 12, 2021)

Coffee

D


----------



## Tish (Sep 13, 2021)

Draft

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 13, 2021)

*Effigy

F*


----------



## Tish (Sep 14, 2021)

Fluffy

G


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2021)

*Griffin

H*


----------



## Tish (Sep 16, 2021)

Halfway

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 18, 2021)

Infirmary

J


----------



## Tish (Sep 18, 2021)

Jaffa

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 18, 2021)

_Kefir

L_


----------



## Tish (Sep 19, 2021)

Lift

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 22, 2021)

_Muffler

N_


----------



## Tish (Sep 22, 2021)

Nifty

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 22, 2021)

*Offering

P*


----------



## Tish (Sep 23, 2021)

Proof

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 24, 2021)

*Quaff

R*


----------



## Meringue (Sep 25, 2021)

Rectify



S


----------



## Tish (Sep 25, 2021)

Safe

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 26, 2021)

Tariff

U


----------



## Tish (Sep 27, 2021)

Underflow

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 28, 2021)

Villify

W


----------



## Tish (Sep 28, 2021)

Wafer

X/Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 6, 2021)

Xenograft

Y


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 7, 2021)

youthful


z


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 7, 2021)

Ziff

A


----------



## Tish (Oct 7, 2021)

After

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 8, 2021)

Brief

C


----------



## Tish (Oct 9, 2021)

Calf

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 11, 2021)

Dwarf

E


----------



## Tish (Oct 12, 2021)

Elf

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 16, 2021)

Forfeiture

G


----------



## Tish (Oct 16, 2021)

Golf

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 17, 2021)

Heifer

I


----------



## Tish (Oct 18, 2021)

Interfere

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 19, 2021)

Jefe

K


----------



## Tish (Oct 19, 2021)

Kaftan

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 22, 2021)

Lefthanded

M


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 22, 2021)

Muffler

N


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 22, 2021)

Notify   

O


----------



## Tish (Oct 22, 2021)

Often

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 28, 2021)

Puffy

Q


----------



## Tish (Oct 29, 2021)

Qualify

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 29, 2021)

Referee

S


----------



## Tish (Oct 30, 2021)

Safe

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 31, 2021)

Tariff

U


----------



## Tish (Oct 31, 2021)

Underflow

V


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 31, 2021)

Verify


W


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 31, 2021)

Waffles

XYZ


----------



## Tish (Nov 1, 2021)

No X

Yaffed

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 3, 2021)

Zestfulness

A


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 4, 2021)

Awful

B


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 4, 2021)

Baffle 

C


----------



## Tish (Nov 4, 2021)

Coffee

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 6, 2021)

Dufflebag

E


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 6, 2021)

Effortless   


F


----------



## Tish (Nov 7, 2021)

Fluffy

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 11, 2021)

Giraffe

G


----------



## Tish (Nov 11, 2021)

Hoof

I


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 17, 2021)

Iffy

J


----------



## Tish (Nov 17, 2021)

Jiffy

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 19, 2021)

Kerfuffle

L


----------



## Meringue (Nov 19, 2021)

Lifestyle   



M


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 19, 2021)

Muffin

N


----------



## Tish (Nov 19, 2021)

Nullify

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 19, 2021)

Orifice

P


----------



## Meringue (Nov 20, 2021)

Purify   



Q


----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2021)

Qualify

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 21, 2021)

Raffia

S


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 21, 2021)

Suffer

T


----------



## Tish (Nov 22, 2021)

Traffic

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 23, 2021)

Unfurled

V


----------



## Tish (Nov 23, 2021)

Verify

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 23, 2021)

Waffle

XYZ


----------



## Tish (Nov 24, 2021)

No X

Yuppify

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2021)

Affinity

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 28, 2021)

Baffled

C


----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2021)

Careful

D


----------



## Meringue (Nov 28, 2021)

Dutiful 



E


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 29, 2021)

Effectual

F


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2021)

Fluffy

G


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 30, 2021)

Grief

H


----------



## Tish (Nov 30, 2021)

Half

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 30, 2021)

Iffy

J


----------



## chic (Dec 1, 2021)

jiffy

K


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 1, 2021)

Kefir

L


----------



## Tish (Dec 1, 2021)

Leaflet

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 3, 2021)

Mafia

N


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 3, 2021)

Nifty  

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 4, 2021)

Orifice

P


----------



## Tish (Dec 4, 2021)

Puffy

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 6, 2021)

*Quaff

R*


----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2021)

Rafters

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 7, 2021)

Suffragette

T


----------



## chic (Dec 7, 2021)

toffee

U


----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2021)

Unfathom

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 19, 2021)

Vociferous

W


----------



## Tish (Dec 19, 2021)

Wafer

X/Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 26, 2021)

Xenograft

Y


----------



## chic (Dec 27, 2021)

youthful

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 27, 2021)

Zaftig

A


----------



## Tish (Dec 27, 2021)

After

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 28, 2021)

Buffalo

C


----------



## Tish (Dec 28, 2021)

Coffee

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 28, 2021)

Defer

E


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 29, 2021)

Effect  

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 29, 2021)

Falafel

G


----------



## Tish (Dec 29, 2021)

Golfball

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 29, 2021)

Half

I


----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2021)

Indifference

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 1, 2022)

Jiffy

K


----------



## Tish (Jan 1, 2022)

Kickoff

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 4, 2022)

Lofty

M


----------



## Tish (Jan 5, 2022)

Muffin

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 5, 2022)

Nifty

O


----------



## Tish (Jan 6, 2022)

Often

P


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 7, 2022)

Perfect

Q


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 7, 2022)

Quiff

R


----------



## Tish (Jan 7, 2022)

Ruffle

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 11, 2022)

Saffron

T


----------



## Tish (Jan 12, 2022)

Trafic

U


----------



## Meringue (Jan 13, 2022)

Unfettered   



V


----------



## Tish (Jan 13, 2022)

Verify

W


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 15, 2022)

Waffle

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Jan 15, 2022)

No X

Yaffing

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 17, 2022)

Zestfulness

A


----------



## Tish (Jan 18, 2022)

After

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 19, 2022)

Befriend

C


----------



## Tish (Jan 19, 2022)

Coffee

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 19, 2022)

Decaf

E


----------



## Meringue (Jan 20, 2022)

Effect 



F


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 20, 2022)

Fluffy

G


----------



## Tish (Jan 20, 2022)

Gleeful

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 20, 2022)

Huffy

I


----------



## chic (Jan 21, 2022)

quiff

R


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 21, 2022)

Riff

S


----------



## Tish (Jan 21, 2022)

Safe


T


----------



## Autumn72 (Jan 25, 2022)

Traffic

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 25, 2022)

Unfavorable

V


----------



## Tish (Jan 25, 2022)

Verify

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 30, 2022)

Waffle

XYZ


----------



## Tish (Jan 31, 2022)

No X

Yaffed

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 1, 2022)

Zincified

A


----------



## Tish (Feb 1, 2022)

After

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 15, 2022)

Befuddled

C


----------



## Tish (Feb 16, 2022)

Coffee

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 16, 2022)

Defiance

E


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 16, 2022)

Effeminate

F


----------



## Tish (Feb 17, 2022)

Fluffy

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 17, 2022)

Goofy

H


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 18, 2022)

Heifer

I


----------



## Tish (Feb 18, 2022)

If

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 21, 2022)

Jiffy

K


----------



## Tish (Feb 22, 2022)

Kickoff

L


----------



## Meringue (Feb 23, 2022)

Loft   



M


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 23, 2022)

Muffled

N


----------



## Tish (Feb 23, 2022)

Needful

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 24, 2022)

Officially

P


----------



## Tish (Feb 24, 2022)

Puffy

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 24, 2022)

*Quaffed

R*


----------



## Tish (Feb 25, 2022)

Ruffle

S


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 25, 2022)

Sniffed

T


----------



## Tish (Feb 26, 2022)

Toffee

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 27, 2022)

Unfettered

V


----------



## Tish (Feb 27, 2022)

Verify

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 1, 2022)

Waif

XYZ


----------



## Tish (Mar 1, 2022)

No X

Yaffing

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 2, 2022)

Awful

B


----------



## Tish (Mar 3, 2022)

Buffer

C


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 3, 2022)

Cliff

D


----------



## RubyK (Mar 3, 2022)

Different

E


----------



## Meringue (Mar 4, 2022)

Effeminate   



F


----------



## Tish (Mar 4, 2022)

Faith

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 5, 2022)

Gruff

H


----------



## Tish (Mar 5, 2022)

Huff

I


----------



## Meringue (Mar 6, 2022)

Infant   



J


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 6, 2022)

Jiffy

K


----------



## Tish (Mar 6, 2022)

Kickoff

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 7, 2022)

Loofah

M


----------



## Tish (Mar 7, 2022)

Muffin

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 9, 2022)

Nifty

O


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 10, 2022)

Officer

P


----------



## chic (Mar 10, 2022)

piffle

Q/R


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 10, 2022)

Quaffed

R


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 10, 2022)

Roof


S


----------



## Tish (Mar 10, 2022)

Safe

T


----------



## chic (Mar 10, 2022)

toff

U/V


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 10, 2022)

Uniform

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 10, 2022)

Verify

W


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 10, 2022)

Waffles

X


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 13, 2022)

Xerafins

Y


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2022)

Yuppify

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 15, 2022)

Zinkiferous

A


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 15, 2022)

Affair 

B


----------



## Jace (Mar 15, 2022)

Before 

C


----------



## Tish (Mar 15, 2022)

Coffee

D


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 15, 2022)

Duffel bags

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 15, 2022)

Effective

F


----------



## Repondering (Mar 15, 2022)

Fifty

G


----------



## Jace (Mar 15, 2022)

Goofy

H


----------



## chic (Mar 16, 2022)

hooves

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 16, 2022)

*H

Heifer

I*


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 16, 2022)

Indifferent

J


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 16, 2022)

Jiffy

K


----------



## Tish (Mar 16, 2022)

Kaftan

L


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 16, 2022)

Lofts 

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 16, 2022)

Muffler

N


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 17, 2022)

Nifty

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 17, 2022)

Offal

P


----------



## Tish (Mar 17, 2022)

Puff

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 18, 2022)

Quaffed

R


----------



## Meringue (Mar 18, 2022)

Rectify 


S


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 18, 2022)

Suffering

T


----------



## Tish (Mar 18, 2022)

Toffee

U


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 18, 2022)

Uniforms

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 18, 2022)

Vociferously

W


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 18, 2022)

Waffel  

X/Y


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 18, 2022)

Yellow

Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 19, 2022)

*Y

Yaffingale
*
_*Z*_


----------



## Tish (Mar 19, 2022)

Zestful

A


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 19, 2022)

Affair  

B


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 19, 2022)

Bashful

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 19, 2022)

*Coiffure

D*


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 20, 2022)

Daft

E


----------



## Tish (Mar 20, 2022)

Earmuff

F


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 20, 2022)

Fake eyelashes

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 20, 2022)

Gruff

H


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 21, 2022)

Heifer 

I


----------



## oldaunt (Mar 21, 2022)

Indomitable

J


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 21, 2022)

Indifference

J


----------



## Tish (Mar 21, 2022)

Jaffa

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 22, 2022)

Kaffe

L


----------



## Tish (Mar 22, 2022)

Left

M


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 22, 2022)

Muffin

N


----------



## RubyK (Mar 22, 2022)

Netflix

O


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 22, 2022)

Office 

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 22, 2022)

Puffy

Q


----------



## Tish (Mar 23, 2022)

Qualify

R


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 23, 2022)

Rectify

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 23, 2022)

Saffron

T


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 23, 2022)

Teflon

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 24, 2022)

Unfazed

V


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 24, 2022)

Velocity 

W


----------



## Tish (Mar 24, 2022)

^ Doesn't contain F

Start from V again.

Verify

W


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 24, 2022)

Waffle

X


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 25, 2022)

Xerafin

Y


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 25, 2022)

Youthful

Z


----------



## Tish (Mar 25, 2022)

Zestful

A


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 25, 2022)

Afternoons

B


----------



## Jace (Mar 25, 2022)

Buffalo 

C


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 25, 2022)

Coffee

D


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 25, 2022)

Duffel bag

E


----------



## chic (Mar 26, 2022)

efficient

F


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2022)

Frothy

G


----------



## Tish (Mar 26, 2022)

Golfing

H


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 26, 2022)

Horrifying 

I


----------



## Tish (Mar 27, 2022)

Inform

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 28, 2022)

Jiffy

K


----------



## chic (Mar 29, 2022)

knife

L


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 29, 2022)

Loft

M


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 29, 2022)

MUFFIN 

N


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 29, 2022)

Netflix 

M


----------



## Tish (Mar 29, 2022)

O

Often

Q


----------



## Meringue (Mar 29, 2022)

P


Purify   


Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 30, 2022)

Quaffed

R


----------



## Tish (Mar 30, 2022)

Qualify

R


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 30, 2022)

Ruffles 

S


----------



## chic (Mar 31, 2022)

stuffing

T


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 31, 2022)

Toffee

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 31, 2022)

Unfollow

V


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 31, 2022)

Verified  


W


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 31, 2022)

Wiffle ball

X


----------



## Tish (Mar 31, 2022)

No X

Zestful

A


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 31, 2022)

Awful

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 1, 2022)

Befuddled

C


----------



## Tish (Apr 1, 2022)

Coffee

D


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 1, 2022)

Duffle coat

E


----------



## chic (Apr 2, 2022)

efficient

F


----------



## Tish (Apr 2, 2022)

Fluffy

G


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 2, 2022)

Gracefully

H


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 2, 2022)

Huffing    

I


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 2, 2022)

Infiltrating 

J


----------



## RubyK (Apr 3, 2022)

Jiffy

K


----------



## Tish (Apr 3, 2022)

Kefta

L


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 3, 2022)

Loofah

M


----------



## chic (Apr 4, 2022)

mystify

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 4, 2022)

Nefarious

O


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 4, 2022)

Official

P


----------



## Tish (Apr 4, 2022)

Puffy

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 4, 2022)

Quaffed

R


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 5, 2022)

Ruffles

S


----------



## Tish (Apr 5, 2022)

Safe

T


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 5, 2022)

Truffles

U


----------



## Tish (Apr 6, 2022)

Unify

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 6, 2022)

Vilify

W


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 6, 2022)

Waffle blanket
X


----------



## Tish (Apr 7, 2022)

No X

Yuppify

Z/A


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 8, 2022)

Awful

B


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 8, 2022)

Beautiful

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 8, 2022)

Crafty

D


----------



## Tish (Apr 8, 2022)

Draft

E


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 8, 2022)

Effective 

F


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 8, 2022)

*Forgetful

G*


----------



## tinytn (Apr 8, 2022)

Golf

H


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 9, 2022)

Hoof

I


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2022)

Infer

J


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 9, 2022)

Jefferson

K


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2022)

Knife

L


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 9, 2022)

*Lifeguard

M*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2022)

Muffler

N


----------



## Tish (Apr 9, 2022)

Needful

O


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 9, 2022)

Offer

P


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 10, 2022)

Prefer

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 10, 2022)

Qualify

R


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 10, 2022)

Rectify

S


----------



## Tish (Apr 10, 2022)

Safe

T


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 10, 2022)

Traffic

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 10, 2022)

Unfit

V


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 10, 2022)

Exactly how she makes me feel....

Verify 

W


----------



## chic (Apr 11, 2022)

whiff

XYZA


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2022)

Youthful

Z


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 11, 2022)

After

B


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 11, 2022)

Brief

c


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2022)

Cafe

D


----------



## Tish (Apr 11, 2022)

Draft

E


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 11, 2022)

Effort

F


----------



## chic (Apr 12, 2022)

fluent

G


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2022)

Graffiti

H


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 12, 2022)

Hefner 

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 12, 2022)

Ineffective

J


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2022)

Justify

K


----------



## Tish (Apr 12, 2022)

Kinfolk

L


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 12, 2022)

Loft

M


----------



## chic (Apr 13, 2022)

muffler

N


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2022)

Nefarious

O


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 13, 2022)

Offerings

P


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2022)

Proffered

Q


----------



## Tish (Apr 13, 2022)

Qualified

R


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 13, 2022)

Roofer

S


----------



## chic (Apr 14, 2022)

sacrificial

T


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 14, 2022)

triffid

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 14, 2022)

Unfairly

V


----------



## Tish (Apr 14, 2022)

Verify

W


----------



## tinytn (Apr 14, 2022)

Wife

X/Y


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 14, 2022)

Verification

W


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2022)

Wafer

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Apr 15, 2022)

No X

Yaffing

Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 16, 2022)

Afoot

B


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 16, 2022)

Buffoon 

C


----------



## Tish (Apr 16, 2022)

Coffee

D


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 16, 2022)

Daffodils 

E


----------



## tinytn (Apr 16, 2022)

Effortless

F


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 16, 2022)

Fluffy

G


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 17, 2022)

Giraffe

H


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 17, 2022)

Hoof

I


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 17, 2022)

*Infant

J*


----------



## Tish (Apr 17, 2022)

Jellify

K


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2022)

Knife

L


----------



## Tish (Apr 18, 2022)

Left

M


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 19, 2022)

Muffin

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 19, 2022)

Nefarious

O


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 19, 2022)

Officer

P


----------



## Tish (Apr 19, 2022)

Puffer

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 19, 2022)

Quaffed

R


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 19, 2022)

Reefs

S


----------



## chic (Apr 20, 2022)

suffice

T


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2022)

Trifle

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 20, 2022)

Unfurled

V


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2022)

Verified

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 20, 2022)

Waffles

XYZ


----------



## Tish (Apr 20, 2022)

*No X*

Yappify

Z/A


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 20, 2022)

Uniforms

V


----------



## Tish (Apr 21, 2022)

Verify

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 21, 2022)

Waif

XYZ


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2022)

Youthful

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Apr 22, 2022)

Zeffer

A


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2022)

Affair

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 23, 2022)

Baffled

C


----------



## Tish (Apr 23, 2022)

Coffee

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 23, 2022)

Daffodil

E


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2022)

Effort

F


----------



## Tish (Apr 24, 2022)

Fluffy

G


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2022)

Giraffe

H


----------



## Tish (Apr 25, 2022)

Handoff

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 25, 2022)

Inflammation

J


----------



## Tish (Apr 26, 2022)

Jaffle

K


----------



## chic (Apr 27, 2022)

knifed

L


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 27, 2022)

Lifted

M


----------



## Tish (Apr 27, 2022)

Muffled

N


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 28, 2022)

Nefarious

O


----------



## chic (Apr 28, 2022)

offal

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 28, 2022)

Puffy

Q


----------



## GoneFishin (Apr 28, 2022)

Quaff

R


----------



## Tish (Apr 28, 2022)

Ruffle

S


----------



## GoneFishin (Apr 28, 2022)

Shuffle

T


----------



## Meringue (Apr 29, 2022)

Terrific    


U


----------



## Tish (Apr 29, 2022)

Unify

V


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 29, 2022)

*Verified

W*


----------



## GoneFishin (Apr 30, 2022)

Whiff 

XYZ


----------



## Tish (Apr 30, 2022)

*X

Yuppify

Z/A*


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2022)

Affinity

B


----------



## Pink Biz (May 1, 2022)

Briefly

C


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2022)

Cafe

D


----------



## Tish (May 1, 2022)

Duffle

U


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2022)

Unfit

V


----------



## Pink Biz (May 2, 2022)

Villify

W


----------



## tinytn (May 2, 2022)

Waffles 

X/Y


----------



## Tish (May 2, 2022)

*X*

Yuppify

Z


----------



## Pink Biz (May 3, 2022)

_Zaftig

A_


----------



## Citygirl (May 3, 2022)

*Afford

B*


----------



## hollydolly (May 3, 2022)

Befuddled

C


----------



## Tish (May 3, 2022)

Coffee

D


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2022)

Drafted

E


----------



## GoneFishin (May 4, 2022)

Emulsified

F


----------



## Pink Biz (May 4, 2022)

Fluffernutter

G


----------



## Tish (May 4, 2022)

Gift

H


----------



## chic (May 5, 2022)

hefty

I


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2022)

Infill

J


----------



## Tish (May 5, 2022)

Jaffa

K


----------



## Citygirl (May 5, 2022)

*Kingfish

L*


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2022)

Lifted

M


----------



## Citygirl (May 6, 2022)

Muffin

N


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2022)

Nefarious

O


----------



## Tish (May 6, 2022)

Offer

P


----------



## Pink Biz (May 6, 2022)

Perfidy

Q


----------



## hollydolly (May 7, 2022)

Quantify

R


----------



## Tish (May 7, 2022)

Raft

S


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2022)

Suffer

T


----------



## Citygirl (May 8, 2022)

*Thoughtful

U*


----------



## Meringue (May 8, 2022)

Unfit    


v


----------



## Citygirl (May 8, 2022)

*Verify

W*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 8, 2022)

Whiff

XYZ


----------



## Tish (May 8, 2022)

*X

Yuppify

Z/A*


----------



## Citygirl (May 8, 2022)

*Zestful

A*


----------



## RubyK (May 8, 2022)

Awful

B


----------



## chic (May 9, 2022)

baleful

C


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2022)

Cuff

D


----------



## GoneFishin (May 9, 2022)

Defiance

E


----------



## Pink Biz (May 9, 2022)

Effective

F


----------



## Tish (May 9, 2022)

Fluffy

G


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2022)

Gruff

H


----------



## Tish (May 10, 2022)

Hefty

I


----------



## Pink Biz (May 10, 2022)

Infidelity

J


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2022)

Justify

K


----------



## GoneFishin (May 11, 2022)

Kerf

L


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2022)

Lifted

M


----------



## Tish (May 11, 2022)

Muffle

N


----------



## Citygirl (May 11, 2022)

*Nonprofit

O*


----------



## tinytn (May 11, 2022)

*Offensive *

*P*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 12, 2022)

Poufy

Q


----------



## GoneFishin (May 12, 2022)

Qualify

R


----------



## Mary1949 (May 12, 2022)

Ratify

S


----------



## GoneFishin (May 12, 2022)

Safety

T


----------



## Tish (May 12, 2022)

Toffee

U


----------



## GoneFishin (May 12, 2022)

Unfit

V


----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2022)

Verify

W


----------



## Tish (May 13, 2022)

Waffer

X/Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2022)

Youthful

Z


----------



## GoneFishin (May 14, 2022)

Zestful

A


----------



## Tish (May 14, 2022)

After

B


----------



## Pink Biz (May 15, 2022)

Befuddled

C


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2022)

Crafty

D


----------



## GoneFishin (May 16, 2022)

Daffy

E


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2022)

Effective

F


----------



## GoneFishin (May 16, 2022)

Fluffy

G


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2022)

Gruff

H


----------



## tinytn (May 16, 2022)

*Hefty

I *


----------



## Tish (May 16, 2022)

Inform

J


----------



## Pink Biz (May 16, 2022)

Jiffy

K


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2022)

Knife

L


----------



## Pink Biz (May 17, 2022)

Loofah

M


----------



## Tish (May 17, 2022)

Muffin

N


----------



## chic (May 18, 2022)

nifty

O


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2022)

Offer

P


----------



## GoneFishin (May 18, 2022)

Pilfer

Q


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2022)

Qualify

R


----------



## GoneFishin (May 18, 2022)

Refused

S


----------



## Tish (May 18, 2022)

Safe

T


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2022)

Tiff

U


----------



## GoneFishin (May 19, 2022)

Uplift

V


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2022)

Verify

W


----------



## GoneFishin (May 19, 2022)

Waft

X


----------



## Tish (May 19, 2022)

*X

Yuppify

Z/A*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 19, 2022)

Affair

B


----------



## hollydolly (May 20, 2022)

Before

C


----------



## GoneFishin (May 20, 2022)

Coffee

D


----------



## Tish (May 20, 2022)

Draft

E


----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2022)

Effective

F


----------



## Tish (May 21, 2022)

Fluffy

G


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2022)

Graffiti

H


----------



## Meringue (May 22, 2022)

Hefty 





I


----------



## Citygirl (May 22, 2022)

*Infinity

J*


----------



## tinytn (May 22, 2022)

*Jiffy

K*


----------



## Tish (May 22, 2022)

Knife

L


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2022)

Lifted

M


----------



## Tish (May 23, 2022)

Muffin

N


----------



## Pink Biz (May 23, 2022)

Nefarious

O


----------



## tinytn (May 23, 2022)

*Offended*

*P*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 23, 2022)

Parfait

Q


----------



## Tish (May 24, 2022)

Qualify

R


----------



## Pink Biz (May 25, 2022)

Reference

S


----------



## GoneFishin (May 25, 2022)

Safety

T


----------



## Tish (May 25, 2022)

Toffee

U


----------



## Pink Biz (May 29, 2022)

Unfairly

V


----------



## Jace (May 29, 2022)

Verify 

W


----------



## Tish (May 29, 2022)

Wafer

X/Y/Z


----------



## Owlivia (May 31, 2022)

Xenograft

Y


----------



## Jace (May 31, 2022)

Yourself 
 Z


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 1, 2022)

*Zestfulness

A*


----------



## Jace (Jun 1, 2022)

Amplify 

B


----------



## Tish (Jun 1, 2022)

Buffer

C


----------



## Jace (Jun 1, 2022)

Calf 

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2022)

Duff

E


----------



## Tish (Jun 2, 2022)

Earmuffs

F


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 3, 2022)

Flower

G


----------



## Tish (Jun 3, 2022)

Golfing

H


----------



## tinytn (Jun 3, 2022)

*Half

I*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 3, 2022)

Infantile

J


----------



## Tish (Jun 4, 2022)

Jiffy

K


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 5, 2022)

Kerfuffle

L


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2022)

Lifted

M


----------



## Tish (Jun 5, 2022)

Muffler

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 12, 2022)

Nefarious

O


----------



## Tish (Jun 12, 2022)

Offer

P


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 13, 2022)

Prefer

Q


----------



## Tish (Jun 13, 2022)

Qualify

R


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 14, 2022)

Raffles

S


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 14, 2022)

Staff

T


----------



## Tish (Jun 14, 2022)

Toffee

U


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2022)

Unfair

V


----------



## Tish (Jun 15, 2022)

Verify

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 15, 2022)

Waif

XYZ


----------



## Tish (Jun 16, 2022)

*X*

Yaff

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 19, 2022)

Artificial

B


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2022)

Bountiful

C


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 20, 2022)

*Calcify

D*


----------



## Tish (Jun 20, 2022)

Defy

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 21, 2022)

Effigy

F


----------



## Tish (Jun 22, 2022)

Fluffy

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 24, 2022)

Griffin

H


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2022)

Handful

I


----------



## Meringue (Jun 25, 2022)

Infant  


J


----------



## Tish (Jun 25, 2022)

Jiffy

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 26, 2022)

Kerfuffle

L


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 26, 2022)

lustfulness

m


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 27, 2022)

Mafiosa

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2022)

Nefarious

O


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 27, 2022)

offer

p


----------



## Tish (Jun 27, 2022)

Puffy

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 27, 2022)

Quaffed

R


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2022)

refunded

S


----------



## Tish (Jun 28, 2022)

Safe

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 29, 2022)

Truffle

U


----------



## Tish (Jun 29, 2022)

Useful


V


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 30, 2022)

veraifiabilities

w


----------



## Tish (Jun 30, 2022)

Wafer

X/Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 7, 2022)

Xenograft

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 8, 2022)

Youthful

Z


----------



## Tish (Jul 8, 2022)

Zombify

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 13, 2022)

*Affinity

B*


----------



## Tish (Jul 13, 2022)

Buffer

C


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2022)

Cafe

D


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 14, 2022)

*Draft

E*


----------



## Tish (Jul 14, 2022)

Effect

F


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 17, 2022)

Fluffy

G


----------



## Tish (Jul 17, 2022)

Gift

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 19, 2022)

Half

I


----------



## Tish (Jul 19, 2022)

Information

J


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2022)

Justify

K


----------



## Tish (Jul 20, 2022)

Knife

L


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 20, 2022)

Lifelong
M


----------



## Tish (Jul 21, 2022)

Muffler

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 24, 2022)

Naif

O


----------



## Tish (Jul 24, 2022)

Often

P


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 25, 2022)

Puffalump

Q


----------



## Tish (Jul 25, 2022)

Quiff

R


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 27, 2022)

Refusal

S


----------



## Tish (Jul 28, 2022)

Safe

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 28, 2022)

Toffee

U


----------



## chic (Jul 29, 2022)

uplift

V


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 29, 2022)

*verify

W*


----------



## Jace (Jul 29, 2022)

Wistful 


X


----------



## RubyK (Jul 29, 2022)

No X.

Y


----------



## Tish (Jul 29, 2022)

Yaffing

Z/A


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 29, 2022)

Oops .


----------



## Jace (Jul 29, 2022)

? ? ?...not sure where we are...with several same letter posts!!


----------



## Tish (Jul 30, 2022)

After

B


----------



## Jace (Jul 30, 2022)

Before 

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 31, 2022)

Caffeine

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 31, 2022)

Different

E


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 31, 2022)

*Effort

F*


----------



## Tish (Jul 31, 2022)

Fluffy

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 1, 2022)

Griffin

H


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 1, 2022)

Half

I


----------



## Tish (Aug 1, 2022)

Interfere

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 2, 2022)

Jiffy

K


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 2, 2022)

*kinfolk

L*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 2, 2022)

Lofty

M


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 2, 2022)

Muffin

N


----------



## Tish (Aug 2, 2022)

Nifty

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 3, 2022)

Ossified

P


----------



## Tish (Aug 3, 2022)

Puffy

Q


----------



## tinytn (Aug 3, 2022)

Quaff

R


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 4, 2022)

Rifle

S


----------



## Tish (Aug 4, 2022)

Safe

T


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2022)

Tiffin

U


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2022)

Uniform

V


----------



## Meringue (Aug 5, 2022)

Verify 




W


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 5, 2022)

Wolf

XYZ


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 5, 2022)

*Xenograft

Y/Z*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2022)

Youthful

Z


----------



## Tish (Aug 6, 2022)

Zestful

A


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2022)

Affiliated

B


----------



## Tish (Aug 7, 2022)

Baffled

C


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2022)

Cafe

D


----------



## Meringue (Aug 8, 2022)

Dreadful   

.

E


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 8, 2022)

*Effort

F*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 8, 2022)

*Fireflies 

G *


----------



## Tish (Aug 8, 2022)

Gifted

H


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2022)

Half

I


----------



## Meringue (Aug 9, 2022)

Infant 



J


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 9, 2022)

Jellyfish

K


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2022)

Knife

L


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 9, 2022)

Loofah
M


----------



## Tish (Aug 9, 2022)

Muffin

N


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2022)

Nullify

O


----------



## Meringue (Aug 10, 2022)

Offer




P


----------



## Tish (Aug 10, 2022)

Perfect

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 10, 2022)

Quaffed

R


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2022)

Ruffled

S


----------



## Meringue (Aug 11, 2022)

Suffice   



T


----------



## Tish (Aug 11, 2022)

Toffee

U


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2022)

Unfit

V


----------



## Tish (Aug 12, 2022)

Verify

W


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 13, 2022)

Wafer

X


----------



## tinytn (Aug 13, 2022)

X

Yourself

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Aug 13, 2022)

Zombify

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 13, 2022)

Affordable

B


----------



## Tish (Aug 14, 2022)

Buffer

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 17, 2022)

*Coiffure

D*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2022)

Differ

E


----------



## Tish (Aug 18, 2022)

Effort

F


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2022)

Flintoff

G


----------



## Tish (Aug 19, 2022)

Gift

H


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2022)

Half

I


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 21, 2022)

*Information

J*


----------



## Tish (Aug 21, 2022)

Jewfish

K


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 21, 2022)

Kleinfeld  

L


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2022)

Lifted

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 22, 2022)

Muffler

N


----------



## Tish (Aug 22, 2022)

Needful

O


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 23, 2022)

offerings

p


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2022)

Profit

Q


----------



## Tish (Aug 23, 2022)

Qualify

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 23, 2022)

Refund

S


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 24, 2022)

safehouse

t


----------



## Tish (Aug 24, 2022)

Toffee

U


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2022)

Unfair

V


----------



## Tish (Aug 25, 2022)

Verify

W


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2022)

Woeful

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Aug 27, 2022)

* X*

Yaffe

Z/A


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 27, 2022)

Affair 


B


----------



## tinytn (Aug 27, 2022)

Billfold 

C


----------



## Tish (Aug 28, 2022)

Coffee

D


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 29, 2022)

Different

E


----------



## Tish (Aug 29, 2022)

Effort

F


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2022)

Fife

G


----------



## Tish (Aug 30, 2022)

Gift

H


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2022)

hemoflagellate

i


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2022)

Infer

J


----------



## Tish (Aug 31, 2022)

Jaffa

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 1, 2022)

Kafe

L


----------



## Tish (Sep 1, 2022)

Loaf

M


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 2, 2022)

Muffins

N


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2022)

Newfoundland

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 2, 2022)

Offer

P


----------



## Tish (Sep 2, 2022)

Purify

Q


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 2, 2022)

*Qualify

R*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2022)

Referendum

S


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 3, 2022)

Safety

T


----------



## Tish (Sep 3, 2022)

Toffee

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 3, 2022)

Unfazed

V


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 4, 2022)

Vilify

W


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2022)

Wafer

X


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 4, 2022)

_Skipping X_

Yusuf

Z


----------



## Tish (Sep 4, 2022)

Zeffer

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 5, 2022)

Affinity

B


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 5, 2022)

*Benefit

C*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 5, 2022)

Coffee 

D


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 5, 2022)

differential

e


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 6, 2022)

Effort

F


----------



## Tish (Sep 6, 2022)

Fluffy

G


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 6, 2022)

gentrification

h


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2022)

Half

I


----------



## Tish (Sep 7, 2022)

Interfere

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 10, 2022)

Jiffy

K


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2022)

Knife

L


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 11, 2022)

lawful

m


----------



## Tish (Sep 11, 2022)

Muffler

O


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2022)

Offer

P


----------



## Tish (Sep 12, 2022)

Purify

Q


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 13, 2022)

qualifications

r


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2022)

Refer

S


----------



## Meringue (Sep 13, 2022)

Stifle



T


----------



## Tish (Sep 13, 2022)

Traffic

U


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 14, 2022)

unified

v


----------



## Tish (Sep 14, 2022)

Verify

W


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 15, 2022)

Waif

X/Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 15, 2022)

Youthful

Z


----------



## Tish (Sep 15, 2022)

Zuffa

A


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2022)

Affable

B


----------



## Tish (Sep 16, 2022)

Baffle

C


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2022)

Cafe

D


----------



## Tish (Sep 18, 2022)

Defy

E


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 23, 2022)

Edification

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 23, 2022)

Fanfare

G


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2022)

Giraffe

H


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 23, 2022)

Huff   

I


----------



## Tish (Sep 23, 2022)

Interfere

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 24, 2022)

Jiffy

K


----------



## Tish (Sep 24, 2022)

Kaftan

L


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 25, 2022)

Loft

M


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2022)

Muffin

N


----------



## Tish (Sep 25, 2022)

Nullify

O


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2022)

Office

P


----------



## Tish (Sep 26, 2022)

Pacifier

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2022)

Quiff

R


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 27, 2022)

Quaff

R


----------



## Tish (Sep 27, 2022)

Rafter

S


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2022)

Staffed

T


----------



## Meringue (Sep 28, 2022)

Tufted   



U


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 28, 2022)

Undefeated

V


----------



## Tish (Sep 28, 2022)

Verify

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 3, 2022)

Waif

XYZ


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2022)

Youthful

Z


----------



## Tish (Oct 3, 2022)

Zuffa

A


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 3, 2022)

affair

B


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 4, 2022)

Before

C


----------



## Tish (Oct 4, 2022)

Coffee

D


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2022)

Defer

E


----------



## Tish (Oct 5, 2022)

Earmuffs

F


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2022)

Fifty

G


----------



## Tish (Oct 7, 2022)

Golfing

H


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2022)

Half

I


----------



## Tish (Oct 8, 2022)

Interfere

J


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2022)

Justify

K


----------



## Tish (Oct 9, 2022)

Knife

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 10, 2022)

Liftoff

M


----------



## Tish (Oct 11, 2022)

Muffler

N


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 11, 2022)

*Nightfall

O*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 11, 2022)

Officer 

P


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2022)

Prefer

Q


----------



## Tish (Oct 12, 2022)

Quiff

R


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2022)

Ruff

S


----------



## Tish (Oct 13, 2022)

Safe

T


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2022)

Triffid

U


----------



## Tish (Oct 14, 2022)

Unified

V


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 14, 2022)

Vilify

W


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2022)

Wafer

X


----------



## Tish (Oct 15, 2022)

*X*

Zaffer

A


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2022)

Affinity

B


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 17, 2022)

*Breakfast

C*


----------



## Tish (Oct 17, 2022)

Coffee

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 18, 2022)

Defiant

E


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 18, 2022)

Efficient

F


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2022)

Frightening

G


----------



## Tish (Oct 19, 2022)

Girlfriend

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 19, 2022)

Highfalutin

I


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 19, 2022)

Infantile

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 20, 2022)

Jiffy

K


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2022)

knife

L


----------



## Tish (Oct 20, 2022)

Life

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 22, 2022)

Muffler

N


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 23, 2022)

Notify

O


----------



## Tish (Oct 23, 2022)

Often

P


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 23, 2022)

*Parfait

Q*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 24, 2022)

Quiff

R


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 24, 2022)

Riffraff

S


----------



## Meringue (Oct 24, 2022)

Suffice  



T


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 24, 2022)

Taffy

U


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 24, 2022)

*Uniform

V*


----------



## Tish (Oct 24, 2022)

Verify

W


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2022)

Wilful

X/Y


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 27, 2022)

Youthful

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Oct 27, 2022)

Ziffy

A


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 28, 2022)

Affable

B


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2022)

Baffle

C


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 28, 2022)

Calf

D


----------



## Tish (Oct 28, 2022)

Defend

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 29, 2022)

Effective

F


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 30, 2022)

Fifty

G


----------



## Tish (Oct 30, 2022)

Gift

H


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 31, 2022)

Half

I


----------



## Tish (Oct 31, 2022)

Interfere

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 2, 2022)

Jiffy

K


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 3, 2022)

Knife

L


----------



## Tish (Nov 3, 2022)

Life

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 4, 2022)

Mafioso

N


----------



## Tish (Nov 4, 2022)

Nifty

O


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2022)

Offence

P


----------



## Tish (Nov 5, 2022)

Proof

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2022)

Quiff

R


----------



## Tish (Nov 8, 2022)

Roof

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 8, 2022)

Safari

T


----------



## Tish (Nov 9, 2022)

Toffee

U


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 9, 2022)

Unaffected

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 10, 2022)

Verifiable

W


----------



## Tish (Nov 10, 2022)

Waffle

X/Y/Z


----------



## Meringue (Nov 20, 2022)

Youthful   


Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2022)

Affinity

B


----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2022)

Baffle

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 21, 2022)

Crafty

D


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 21, 2022)

Daffy

E


----------



## tinytn (Nov 21, 2022)

Effective

F


----------



## Tish (Nov 21, 2022)

File

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 22, 2022)

Gruffly

H


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2022)

Half

I


----------



## Tish (Nov 23, 2022)

Interfere

J


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 24, 2022)

Jiffy

K


----------



## Meringue (Nov 24, 2022)

Jiffy 


K


----------



## Tish (Nov 24, 2022)

Knife

L


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2022)

Lifted

M


----------



## Tish (Nov 25, 2022)

Muffler

N


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2022)

Near

O


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 26, 2022)

Often

P


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 26, 2022)

*Perform

Q/R*


----------



## Tish (Nov 26, 2022)

Qualify

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 27, 2022)

Reference

S


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2022)

Safe

T


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2022)

Trifle

U


----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2022)

Unify

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 29, 2022)

Vociferous

W


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2022)

Wilful

X


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2022)

*X*

Yuppify

Z/A


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 29, 2022)

*Z
After

B*


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 29, 2022)

Baffled

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 29, 2022)

Coffee

D


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 30, 2022)

Dumbfounded

E


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2022)

Effect

F


----------



## Tish (Nov 30, 2022)

Fluffy

G


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 1, 2022)

Goofy 

H


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2022)

Half

I


----------



## Tish (Dec 1, 2022)

Infamy

J


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2022)

Justified

K


----------



## Tish (Dec 2, 2022)

Knife

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 3, 2022)

Loafer

M


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 4, 2022)

Muffler

N


----------



## Tish (Dec 4, 2022)

Nosferatu

O


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 4, 2022)

Office

P


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2022)

Proof

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 4, 2022)

Quaffed

R


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2022)

Ruffle

S


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 5, 2022)

Surfer

T


----------



## Tish (Dec 5, 2022)

Toffee

U


----------



## Meringue (Dec 5, 2022)

Unfounded 



V


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 5, 2022)

*Verify

W*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2022)

Wilful

X


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 6, 2022)

*Xenograft

Y/Z*


----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2022)

Yuppify

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2022)

Affinity

B


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 7, 2022)

Baffling

C


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2022)

Cafe

D


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 7, 2022)

*Different

E*


----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2022)

Enforce

F


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 7, 2022)

*Fruitful

G*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2022)

Gaffe

H


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 7, 2022)

*Half

I*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 7, 2022)

Iffy

J


----------



## Tish (Dec 8, 2022)

Justify

K


----------



## tinytn (Dec 8, 2022)

Knife

L


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2022)

Life

M


----------



## Tish (Dec 9, 2022)

Muffin

N


----------



## tinytn (Dec 9, 2022)

Notification 

O


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 9, 2022)

*Officer

P*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 9, 2022)

Peafowl

Q


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 9, 2022)

*Qualify

R*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 9, 2022)

Refrain

S


----------



## tinytn (Dec 9, 2022)

Softner

T


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2022)

Triffid

U


----------



## Tish (Dec 10, 2022)

Unify

V


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 10, 2022)

*Vengeful

W*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2022)

Wafer

X


----------



## Tish (Dec 11, 2022)

*X*

Yuppify

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2022)

Affinity

B


----------



## Tish (Dec 12, 2022)

Baffle

C


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2022)

Cuff

D


----------



## Tish (Dec 13, 2022)

Different

E


----------



## tinytn (Dec 13, 2022)

Effective 

F


----------



## Tish (Dec 14, 2022)

Fluffy

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 16, 2022)

Gruff

H


----------



## Tish (Dec 16, 2022)

Hefty

I


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 16, 2022)

*Inform

J*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2022)

Justify

K


----------



## Tish (Dec 17, 2022)

Kinfolk

L


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2022)

Life

M


----------



## Tish (Dec 18, 2022)

Muffin

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 18, 2022)

Naif

O


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2022)

Office

P


----------



## Tish (Dec 19, 2022)

Purify

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2022)

Quiff

R


----------



## Tish (Dec 20, 2022)

Raft

S


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2022)

Staff

T


----------



## Tish (Dec 21, 2022)

Teflon

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 22, 2022)

Unfair

V


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2022)

Vilify

W


----------



## Tish (Dec 23, 2022)

Waffle

X/Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2022)

Youthful

Z


----------



## Tish (Dec 24, 2022)

Zuffa

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 27, 2022)

Affable

B


----------



## Tish (Dec 27, 2022)

Baffle

C


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2022)

Cafe

D


----------



## Tish (Dec 28, 2022)

Defend

E


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2022)

Elf

F


----------



## Tish (Dec 29, 2022)

Fluffy

G


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2022)

Gaffe

H


----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2022)

Hefty

I


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2022)

Infer

J


----------



## Tish (Dec 31, 2022)

Jiffy

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 31, 2022)

Kerfuffle

L


----------



## Tish (Jan 1, 2023)

Lifeline

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 1, 2023)

Muffled

N


----------



## Tish (Jan 2, 2023)

Nifty

O


----------



## tinytn (Jan 2, 2023)

Official

P


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2023)

Prefer

Q


----------



## Tish (Jan 3, 2023)

Qualify

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 3, 2023)

Ruffled

S


----------



## Tish (Jan 4, 2023)

Safe

T


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2023)

Traffic

U


----------



## Tish (Thursday at 1:03 PM)

Uniform

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Thursday at 8:46 PM)

Verifiable

W


----------



## hollydolly (Friday at 5:55 AM)

Wafer

X


----------



## tinytn (Friday at 6:47 AM)

X-wife

Y


----------



## Tish (Friday at 2:17 PM)

Yaffs

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Friday at 5:32 PM)

Affair

B


----------



## tinytn (Friday at 5:33 PM)

Buffalo

C


----------



## hollydolly (Friday at 5:35 PM)

Cuff

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Friday at 8:48 PM)

Defray

E


----------



## Citygirl (Saturday at 7:53 AM)

*Eiffel

F*


----------



## hollydolly (Saturday at 8:59 AM)

Figuritive

G


----------



## Tish (Saturday at 1:40 PM)

Gift

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Saturday at 3:30 PM)

Hefty

I


----------



## hollydolly (Sunday at 6:04 AM)

Infill

J


----------



## Tish (Sunday at 2:10 PM)

Jiffy

K


----------



## hollydolly (Sunday at 6:15 PM)

Knife

L


----------



## Tish (Monday at 12:54 PM)

Life

M


----------



## hollydolly (Monday at 3:28 PM)

Manufacture

N


----------



## Tish (Yesterday at 8:51 PM)

Nifty

O


----------



## hollydolly (Today at 3:56 PM)

Officious

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Today at 9:08 PM)

Perfection

Q


----------

